#ubuntu-website 2009-03-17
<adamorjames_> Hello?
<adamorjames_> I saw a mistake on the website.
<adamorjames_> "The Jaunty Jackalope Alpha 6 is the fifth alpha release of Ubuntu 9.04"
<adamorjames_> it says fifth
<adamorjames_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<qense> really? :P
<qense> ping newz2000 Who's responsible for this?
<newz2000> :-) Well, I can fix it, if that's what you mean
<qense> ok
<qense> that would be good
<newz2000> we leave those typos in there just to keep you guys on your toes
<newz2000> ;-)
<newz2000> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to spot that one
<newz2000> oh, mongolito404, you're here already!
<mongolito404> yep
<newz2000> thorwil is working on images to go into the carosel
<newz2000> the js/iframe code you've written is pretty good, the only big work needed is going to be:
<newz2000> 1. making the changes happen automatically instead of on-click
<newz2000> 2. twiddling with the timing of that
<newz2000> 3. adding one frame
<newz2000> (that's it)
<newz2000> mongolito404: is that something you think you'd be able to help with at some point?
<mongolito404> That's not a big work, but has I said in private, I can't really work on this before the 20th as I've to prepare moving out of my appartement
<newz2000> oh, so you can work now but once the 20th is around you have to be done?
<mongolito404> No, I've little time right now and cannot work on it before the 23th
<newz2000> ok, I see
<knome> where can i see the code?
<newz2000> mongolito404: Do you want to try to help finish this off the first part of next week or do you think you'll have a hard time even then?
<newz2000> knome: http://code.bearfruit.org/~matt/tmp/PierreCarousel
<mongolito404> The code is at https://code.launchpad.net/~mongolito404/ubuntu-artwork/JauntyCountdown
<mongolito404> It's a branch of thorwil's branch
<mongolito404> Everything but images is in countdown.html (inline CSS and JavaScript)
<newz2000> mongolito404: Do you want to try to help finish this off the first part of next week (23rd/24th) or do you think you'll have a hard time even then?
<mongolito404> I can probably get something by the 24th and will do my the meet this deadline.
<knome> newz2000, do you still want to allow people navigating by clicks?
<newz2000> knome: I don't think it's necessary
<knome> newz2000, and should the frames wrap or just end to last?
<newz2000> I think a click should just go to the website
<knome> ok
<newz2000> mongolito404: If you think you can be close I'm cool with that. The banners really should go live by the 26th and if we can get it done by then it's worth waiting for
<knome> newz2000, let my JS-codemonkey look at it right away. :)
<newz2000> if we get the graphics uploaded on the 23rd it will make finishing the carousel easier because you'll know the full path to the countdown iamge used in the last frame
<mongolito404> Ok, I will do my best to be done before the 24th.
<knome> mongolito404, you don't necessary have to. :)
<mongolito404> I have to go now.
<knome> ok see you
<newz2000> mongolito404: ok. Check back here when you start to work on it, some other people may want to help you out
<newz2000> thaks for what you've done so far!
<mongolito404> Ok, I'll try to be here when I work on it.
<mongolito404> bye
<newz2000> knome: if you do make some contribution to that please make sure to communicate with him so that you guys don't duplicate each other's work
 * newz2000 hates wasted effort
<newz2000> MadsRH: are you around?
<newz2000> actually, unping MadsRH, I'm good
<knome> newz2000, ok, my js-expert announced he is going to rewrite the code and function as wanted.
 * thorwil reads
<MadsRH> newz2000 -> Yes
<thorwil> newz2000: i should manage to have the slideshow images done until friday. i hope you will like a rather abstract take. if not, you need a plan b :)
<thorwil> good night!
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> MadsRH: I was just checking out your images but all is OK I think
<MadsRH> Ok :)
<Ekushey> hi guys
<Ekushey> anyone where?
<newz2000> hi Ekushey
<Ekushey> hi newz2000 :)
<Ekushey> newz2000, i have a question: will there be any localized versions of the coundown banners? is it possible?
<newz2000> Ekushey: good question
<newz2000> my quick answer is "no" but let me ponder for a min.
<knome> why not.
<newz2000> Translating graphics is hard
<knome> if the updating is as simple as it is now...
<knome> newz2000, with svg graphics, no
 * newz2000 raises eyebrows
<knome> newz2000, just write a script to modify the svg files texts and export them
<knome> newz2000, i did something like this for the xubuntu jaunty countdown banner already
<knome> newz2000, though not localisation but... same idea
<newz2000> ah, but how do you export a png from the SVG automatically?
<Ekushey> after then banner design is chosen (i've been following on the mailing list) maybe the loco teams could create the localized versions out of it?
<knome> newz2000, inkscape --export-png=FILENAME ...
<newz2000> ah, I did not know you could do that from a script
<knome> newz2000, of course you have to export from the *modified* svg but..
<Ekushey> the banners can be created manually, making 30-31 wouldn't be a problem
<knome> Ekushey, there's no reason why you couldn't localise them.
<Ekushey> knome, so we need to host them ourselves?
<newz2000> Ekushey: I can host them i fyou like
<newz2000> that's no problem
<Ekushey> newz2000, oh ok, that would be nice
<newz2000> I'm going to guess that MadsRH used the GIMP to make the calendar one (based on the font hinting) which might change the effort to localize
<knome> right...
<knome> but that doesn't have much text, right?
<newz2000> "days to go"
<newz2000> Thorwill used blender to render his
<knome> right...
<knome> right.
<knome> so that does change the effort, totally.
<newz2000> Ekushey: I'd see if Mads can share the source code for his image. If hosting the media is all that is needed I'm happy to do it.
<newz2000> Thorwill's source is already included but I don't know how he built his. He'd have to explain it. (which would be intresting to know)
<knome> yeah, why not.
<Ekushey> newz2000, great, i'll share thing with my team mates
<Ekushey> there are a lot of bengali sites/blogs/forums who use the banner, and since all the content on their sites are in bengali they want bengali version of the counter too
<Ekushey> thank you newz2000 and knome
<newz2000> any time Ekushey
<knome> Ekushey, no problem. :)
<Ekushey> :)
<MadsRH> newz2000 -> used Photoshop - sorry :-X
<newz2000> doh!
<newz2000> :-D
<Volans> Hi all :)
<knome> newz2000, you'll have the carousel in a minute.
<newz2000> knome: ok
<knome> newz2000, http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/Feature%20Carousel/carousel.html
<newz2000> knome: something odd with that... it's not as smooth
<newz2000> kind of jerky
<knome> really?
<newz2000> well, not consistently
<knome> oh, i see what you mean
<newz2000> it switches from teal to magenta instantly and then without delay the blue slides in
<knome> yes, you can adjust the time between slides.
<knome> *per slide*
<newz2000> I need to call it a day, I will leave it open and check it out more closely tomorrow.
<newz2000> Thanks for jumping on it. :-)
<knome> yeah.
<knome> we'll do some improvements for it.
<knome> what's your email?
<newz2000> matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<knome> ok, i'll send you email if we get something miraculous done.
 * newz2000 can't wait
<newz2000> ttyl
<knome> yeah. the codemonkey went reading mootools source.. :P
<knome> see you!
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-18
<newz2000> Hi thorwil, thanks for updating your images on the wiki
<newz2000> also, I wanted to say that for the animated countdown the cloud frame is not necessary, though if you've done it we can still include it.
<newz2000> having just four frames, desktop, server, netbook, countdown will be just fine
<thorwil> hi!
<thorwil> i actually have desktop and laptop ... as the desktop image is clearly about stationary use
<thorwil> newz2000: should it be "in the cloud" or "on the cloud"?
<newz2000> if you've not done it, then I'd just leave it out
<newz2000> we're not going to be including it in some other complimentary material we were going to create
<thorwil> it exists but isn't finished
<newz2000> "in the..." is more correct if you really want it in, but it's ok to leave it out
 * thorwil switches to fullscreen blender
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hi Turl
<Turl> again getting the hash error on synaptic :S
<Turl> Inpossible to get http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash sum differs
<Turl> that's the error
<newz2000> just wait it out. You can report it in #canonical-sysadmins if you like
<Turl> I'll try a different mirror
<Turl> btw, that channel is empty
<Turl> the other mirror works fine, it seems this one has problems rsyncing or something
<newz2000> it happens some times. They usually get caught within a few hours and de-listed
<jpds> Mirrors stuff should go to #ubuntu-mirrors.
<jpds> But the mirror admin may not be there, so it's best to email whoever runs the mirror.
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-19
<joe-chat> Hi is anyone out there?
<joe-chat> I am new to Ubuntu and am looking for installation help.  I don't know if this is the correct chat room.
<newz2000> mdke: around? re: search on help.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> I wonder if we could just re-use the search engine on search.ubuntu.com. I set up a filter so that a person can limit their search results to just documentation.
<newz2000> Hi thorwil
<thorwil> hi newz2000
<newz2000> I have some feedback for you
<newz2000> do you have a min?
<thorwil> i'll brb, then i will
<newz2000> ok
<thorwil> newz2000: back
<newz2000> hey thorwil
<newz2000> funny story for you...
<newz2000> so you know how sometimes you give a person two pieces of art to consider and you're sure they're going to pick A because its' the obvious choice but instead they pick B?
<newz2000> Well, regarding the countdown banner we want the one with the coloured logo. :-)
<thorwil> some designers use tricks like less nice backgrounds to make things like that less likely :)
<newz2000> sorry
<newz2000> They're asking for the logo text to be white
<thorwil> who's they?
<newz2000> I've not seen the artwork in question but I guess this is going to make it very harmonious with the cd covers
<newz2000> sorry, I went to Julian, design lead, and Kat, corporate identity
<newz2000> They have to sign off on anything that is deemed "official"
<newz2000> They both liked your work
<thorwil> i ask because i wondered if it could be escalated
<newz2000> There's no one higher that you'd want to talk to. :-)
<thorwil> newz2000: colored logo and white logo text is so awful i have to consider to withdraw my work
<newz2000> oh, please don't
<newz2000> I know it's a compromise but it really is great and it's well liked
<thorwil> it leads to a disconnection. i would have a problem putting it into my portfolio like that
<knome> i agree with thorwil
<knome> white text on that banner wouldn't look good.
<newz2000> thorwil: have you met Julian yet?
<knome> it might work with the cd covers, but not a web banner.
<thorwil> newz2000: we said hi in the artwork channel, that's all
<thorwil> newz2000: guess i have to see if i can catch him tomorrow
<thorwil> newz2000: he's in london these days, right?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> he idles here often but recently left for the day
<thorwil> i really don't want to be a diva, but my test in front of me causes almost physical pain
<thorwil> newz2000: the only other way i see would be to make the numbers and text in the 3d graphics also white/close-to
<newz2000> thorwil: I also have some feedback on the stuff for the animated banner
<thorwil> good
<newz2000> basically the only request is for the first slide
<newz2000> people aren't liking the desk
<newz2000> the best suggestion is to do an LCD monitor and keyboard
<newz2000> Do you think that would be possible?
<thorwil> yes. boring, but yes
<newz2000> It's interesting the range of emotions I got on this particular work.
<newz2000> Julian actually went from strongly disliking it to thinking you were brilliant as I explained how it was going to work.
<thorwil> newz2000: heh. what did he think initially how it would work?
<newz2000> He didn't understand how it was animated and how quick the transitions will be
<thorwil> newz2000: and where does he see brilliance? ;)
<newz2000> Communicating a message clearly and quickly I guess.
<newz2000> The problem is if you stare at them closely you can pick them to pieces, but no one will be staring at them. They'll only be there for a moment.
<newz2000> Except for the first one that is...
<newz2000> which is a key point
<newz2000> because the animation shouldn't start until the images are loaded, so the first one has to be really good stand alone
<thorwil> i see
<thorwil> newz2000: will we have a no-javascript solution for bloggers this time?
<newz2000> I think we'll just use a static of the last frame
<newz2000> but yes
<thorwil> good. otherwise i would have to think of something entirely different, remembering the requests from last time
<MadsRH> thorwil: Sorry for interrupting, but where can I see your slide images? Is there a public link?
<newz2000> MadsRH: they're on the wiki...
<knome> MadsRH, it's the countdown banners wiki page
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners
<MadsRH> of course :-[ thanks
<knome> newz2000, http://82.181.114.252/rime/jscript/rotator/test2.html
<knome> newz2000, is that any better?
<newz2000> knome: a little, but not quite
<newz2000> Why don't you stick the images in there that thorwill made
<knome> newz2000, any direction to point to?
<knome> right.
<newz2000> well, the actual slide needs to be quick
<newz2000> .25 seconds or so
<newz2000> and about 2 seconds between transitions
<knome> .25 secs but smooth?
<newz2000> maybe .4 seconds
<newz2000> but yes
<newz2000> look at the one by Pierre and see how his is timed
<newz2000> I haven't looked closely at the code yet http://code.bearfruit.org/~matt/tmp/PierreCarousel
<newz2000> http://code.bearfruit.org/~matt/tmp/PierreCarousel/countdown.html is the frame
<knome> newz2000, it uses mootools.
<newz2000> knome: yours does?
<newz2000> the other is jquery I think
<knome> newz2000, no, his onw.
<knome> one
<knome> newz2000, and it's not mine, it's my codemonkeys ;)
<newz2000>   google.load('jquery', '1');
<newz2000> jquery via the google ajax api
<knome> we don't use google nor something like that. only js
<newz2000> I saw that. Clever.
<newz2000> Don't be afraid to stand on the shoulders of giants.
<newz2000> ;-)
<knome> he is a clever codemonkey.
<knome> he doesn't want bananas, he wants beer.
<newz2000> You get two free cookies if he can do it with YUI3
<knome> (and money, occasionally)
<newz2000> (virtual cookies)
<knome> i'm seriously thinking whether i should possess him this challenge.
<knome> but i think i won't :P
<newz2000> Well, I don't really care what is used
<newz2000> The end result is the important part
<knome> right. what i care is about is that it's really non-dependant on heavy libs.
<newz2000> that's fine too. The smoothness and the timing of the transition on Pierrre's is quite good. I'm not sure what makes the difference.
<knome> it's something mootools does. it does some slide transition tweaking.
<newz2000> maybe. (it's jquery btw) ;-)
<newz2000> wow, how clever... look at this:
<newz2000>     $.get("http://developer.yahooapis.com/TimeService/V1/getTime", {
<knome> http://82.181.114.252/rime/jscript/rotator/test3.html
<knome> yes, i wouldn't want to refer to yahooapis.com
<knome> is that better ^
<newz2000> there's somethign wrong with the dimensions
<thorwil> newz2000: 9.04 white, too?
<knome> newz2000, dimensions? what  could that be?
<newz2000> thorwil: let me check my chat history
<newz2000> knome: I don't know, big white gaps
<knome> newz2000, right. refresh
<knome> it's cached css.
<newz2000> knome: better. The delay between transitions is good, the actual transition could be quicker
<newz2000> thorwil: still looking, sorry for delay
<mdke> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hey mdke
<newz2000> thorwil: the exact words are "with white Ubuntu"
<newz2000> so I'd say leave the version number as it is
<knome> newz2000, http://82.181.114.252/rime/jscript/rotator/test3.html
<knome> newz2000, (again) - better?
<newz2000> knome: looking sharp!
<knome> is that good or bad? :P
<newz2000> it's good
<thorwil> it does weird things here
<knome> right. anything else to tweak?
<knome> thorwil, like what?
<thorwil> knome: it left gaps between the slides and stopped in the middle of 2 slides on first load
<thorwil> knome: but now it works after F5
<newz2000> thorwil: shift+reload
<knome> thorwil, refresh css.
<thorwil> ah, ok
<knome> thorwil, that was just cached css.
<thorwil> all hail caching
<newz2000> knome: only one more change for now, add one more frame, use this image: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=tw_ring_colored_24_days.png
<newz2000> actually, maybe decrease the delay between the transitions. If it's 2.0s now then try 1.8s
<knome> right :P
<thorwil> knome, newz2000 it would be better to have the 1 px black border left in place, instead of having it as part of the slides
<newz2000> yes, I agree
<knome> thorwil, i thought that cam from your images...
<thorwil> knome: yes, because i didn't think of sliding
<thorwil> if the border can be added on top, i can remove it from my images
<thorwil> but now i have to go, good night! :)
<newz2000> don't sweat it for now thorwil
<newz2000> ok, good night thorwil, thanks for your help
<newz2000> mdke: what do you think about the search engine suggestion, should we try to make it work with search.ubuntu.com so we only need to maintain one?
<mdke> newz2000: is there an email about this that I missed?
<newz2000> no, just mentioned it above
<newz2000> basically
<mdke> newz2000: ah, scrolling up
<newz2000> search.ubuntu.com already has a filter for limiting searches to documentation
<newz2000> (which is help.ubuntu.com)
<mdke> as long as the results cover the same sites as the current website and are weighted in the same way, i think that would work
<mdke> although I guess the header might be inconsistent with the help website
<newz2000> lets see if it's technically feasable
<newz2000> if so we can have a different search results page
<mdke> ok. Dustin has been very good at google search so he can probably help answer any technical questions
<mdke> and he has access to the config with the weighting rules
<newz2000> oh, you've already started building another one?
<mdke> basically we weight the latest stable release docs higher than others, and then the community ones below that, broadly
<mdke> newz2000: we've had one since October, but it has adverts
<newz2000> oh, I see
<newz2000> well, what you describe is actually a good idea
<newz2000> I'll talk to Dustin about it, see if he knows a way to send a parameter in with the search to automatically use the documentation filter. If so we'll put your weighting into ours (since it seems logical)
<mdke> that's great
<mdke> feel free to check out help.ubuntu.com/search.html for the search we have now
<knome> newz2000, http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/Feature%20Carousel/
<knome> newz2000, fallbacks to frame 6 if no JS
<knome> newz2000, slides are now showed 1.8s
<newz2000> looks good
<newz2000> I'll show it off to a few people and get some feedback
<knome> sure, no problem.
<newz2000> You may want to hide frame 6 using js until after frame 1 loads
<newz2000> it seems to be loading quicker than frame 1
<newz2000> but that is a good idea
<knome> that might be a bit of a problem. i don't know.
<knome> the fallback frame is defined in css, which will obviously load before js, is the js script is included after.
<knome> i shall ask what we can do
<knome> ok, the thing is investigated.
<newz2000> one thing you can do is just use an img tag in a noscript tag
<newz2000> and if you put that last then it will load afterwards
<knome> right..
<newz2000> well, technically it won't load at all unless js is off
<knome> the noscript?
<newz2000> if js is turned on the <noscript><img ...></noscript> is ignored
<knome> right.
<knome> newz2000, http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/Feature%20Carousel/
<newz2000> knome: awesome, good work
<knome> i'll forward your thanks to the author :)
<knome> though he might just pop in himself..:P
<newz2000> I'll send it to people and get feedback. I can't wait to see it with the final image
<knome> yeah.
<knome> it's highly possible we will use it with xubuntu as well :)
<knome> newz2000, meet rime, the author of the JS
<newz2000> hi rime!
<rime> hi newz2000!
<newz2000> ah, this is nice:
<newz2000> frameDelays[0] = 1000 * 1.8;
<knome> yes.
<knome> that was the original spec, wasn't it?
<newz2000> that will make it very easy to tweak when it comes time to do final adjustments
<newz2000> see you later, gonna upgrade to jaunty
<knome> see you newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-20
<thorwil> julian: good morning! i have to talk with you about the countdown banner. have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners#White, please
<julian> thorwil, hi there! how are you?
<thorwil> julian: i'm fine except for being very unhappy with the white text
<julian> unhappy?
<thorwil> julian: i hope that you see that it rips the design apart
<julian> not at all :-). it's right on brand
<julian> i'd keep the 9.04 in orange thoug
<julian> though
<julian> this way, it matches the new cd artwork perfectly
<julian> i love your design
<thorwil> it might match the cd art, but it is very unharmonious inside my design :(
<julian> how about you change the 9.04 back to orange and see how you feel then...
<thorwil> julian: if you want that sort of consistency, you should offer a guideline at the start of the countdown call for entries. or you have to doit internally
<julian> we will in the future - we're currently working on brand guidelines as we speak as we havent had any up until now
<thorwil> i'm pretty sure making the 9.04 orange will only introduce even more unrest
<thorwil> julian: if you insist on white, i will have to try to adapt the colors of the rendering. as it is on the wiki, i can't stand with my name for it
<thorwil> colored logo and white text work very well with the background, i have to admit. but i miss the connection to the rendered text
<julian> i think you're being hard on yourself. your design is really good. it's classy. introducing the white makes is right on brand which only enhances it
<julian> this isnt a personal thing - its a keeping the brand consistent thing
<julian> if we introduce an orange colour to the brand, its like were saying its ok for others to do this which dilutes the brand
<thorwil> i do understand that point of view, but i think the logo and type are so strong shape-wise, that i wouldn't be so restrictive
<thorwil> julian: ok, then. i will try to adjust the rendering. if that doesn't work, i'm ok with going with what i have now
<julian> you should be proud of your work. i've noticed your other contributions since i arrived at canonical and we're delighted with what you do
<thorwil> thanks!
<julian> try making the 9.04 orange and see how you feel then...
<thorwil> julian: to be sure: you mean the color of the left dot of the logo, righ?
<thorwil> julian: can i have peek at the cd artwork?
<julian> not quite - i mean on your 'white' proposal, keep the circle of friends brand as you have it...
<julian> keep the 'ubuntu' in white as you have it...
<julian> but change the '9.04' from white to orange.
<julian> i cant release the artwork yet i'm afraid as it isnt fully signed off yet :-(
<thorwil> julian: what i meant: shall i use the orange from the left dot of the Circle-of-Friends for the 9.04? or any orange i see fit? :)
<julian> ah - sorry...
<julian> yes - use the orange from the c-o-f dot
<thorwil> ok
<thorwil> puts a lot of emphasis on "ubuntu" between logo an 9.04
<thorwil> julian: mayne my last question for now ... what font and relative size are used for the 9.04 on the cd artwork?
<julian> were keeping the font the same - no change. the 9.04 is the same size as the ubuntu label
<thorwil> julian: besides the obvious need for color correction, how do you feel about http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/485382/1_desktop_test.png ?
<thorwil> damn
<thorwil> newz2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners#Final,%20with%20slideshow
<thorwil> all images in a tar.bz2 linked on the wiki
<Turl> thorwil: hi, nice countdown :) I really like it
<thorwil> Turl: thanks :)
<thorwil> good night!
<knome> thorwil, imho the monitor could be bigger in the first slide
<knome> night
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-22
<MTecknology> I'm getting really really sick of IE
<cjohnston> lol
<MTecknology> is it really that hard to look at a standard and say hey, we should do that if the rest of the world is assuming that we'll do it
<MTecknology> i mean.. "hey, the rest of the world says that the width of a drop down refers to the complete width that the object will take up. that doesn't make sense... let's make it the width that the text portion will use up, add the drop down arrow to the end, and then let the web devs figure out the rest"
<MTecknology> or.. "hey, every other browser on the planet supports these features but i dunno if i feel like it. lemme stick both me fingers in me nose and say i dun feel like it"
<MTecknology> cjohnston: so... how've you been?
<cjohnston> not bad.. yourself?
<MTecknology> I was good until i woke up and got to start trying to hack crap together for IE
<MTecknology> and i get to deal with cvs now
<cjohnston> lol
<MTecknology> cjohnston: pitty me yet?
<cjohnston> definatly dont envy you :-P
<cjohnston> I'm taking care of a sick 4 year old.. want to trade?
<MTecknology> if you can get this done - gladly
<cjohnston> lol
<MTecknology> I have a fiancee that would love to help me too - cuz i don't know crap about taking care of kids, only about how to make them happy
<cjohnston> hehe
<MTecknology> cjohnston: what do you think about this? http://staging.profarius.com/
<cjohnston> newz2000: fwiw when you get some time, I'd like a minute :-)
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, I'm here, whats' up?
<MTecknology> the rounded corners and faded edges are all css that ie doesn't support so everything is very blocky in comparison
<cjohnston> wanted to figure a time to schedule a meeting with those who are interested in the project
<newz2000> this week I have a lot of availability, exception being first thing Thursday morning Central time
<newz2000> next week I'll be very hard to reach
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> im wondering if thats enough notice for people
<newz2000> you may not need me at the meeting if you want to do it next week
<newz2000> I really think you can handle it
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> only worry for me would be technical questions
<cjohnston> MTecknology: I like it alot
<newz2000> I will pin down the sysadmins this week to try and get their approval for the idea I suggested
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> if so, then the technical people here should be able to handle it
<cjohnston> should we wait to have the meeting until after the approval probably?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: cool :) - I don't know what to do about the IE crap :(
<cjohnston> who cares
<newz2000> MTecknology: graceful degredation
<cjohnston> is that too mean
<MTecknology> newz2000: it's not too bad in IE, just very blocky features
<MTecknology> http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php
<newz2000> seems a small compromise
<MTecknology> I suppose considering it's a community site ~80% of viewers will have something standards compliant??
<newz2000> the main ubuntu.com site is the exception with 35% IE users. Most of the rest of our sites are less than 20%
<newz2000> (many are more like 5% IE users)
<MTecknology> oh, perfect then :)
<MTecknology> newz2000: do you think that theme we came up with is different from what you guys are coming up with enough or not enough?
<MTecknology> I know I need to update the image but aside from that I think we're pretty close.
 * newz2000 looks again
<MTecknology> we haz pretty drop down menus too :D
<newz2000> I think I'm going to defer on answering this one. Would you mind bringing it up on the mailing list? I can then forward it on to a few people who can give the best answer.
<MTecknology> ok
<cjohnston> thanks newz2000.. more email
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> yeah, well, we're at about 5 per month currently so this will probably be a crushing burden. :-)
<cjohnston> i was meaning for me
<MTecknology> cjohnston: try signing up for the debian mentors list :P
<cjohnston> no thanks
<MTecknology> cjohnston: you could help me write some cod
<MTecknology> e in C
<cjohnston> #include <stdio.h>
<cjohnston> I think
<cjohnston> :-)
<MTecknology> yup, now you know as much as me, help me mash together two .c files into one
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston is taking a test ;-)
<cjohnston> newz2000: who is in charge of the ubuntu start page for FF?
<newz2000> cjohnston: it's the online services team, aka ubuntu one
<newz2000> Do you need a name?
<cjohnston> it still has a design error that needs to be fixed
<newz2000> cjohnston: let me see where to report bugs, I think on launchpad
<cjohnston> its already been reported
<cjohnston> months ago
<cjohnston> im trying to find it
<newz2000> ok, I can assign it to the right person I think
<cjohnston> we need to sit down one day and go through website bugs together
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> I could even provide a fix.. I just cant get it where it needs to go
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 523837
<ubot3> Malone bug 523837 in ubuntu-start-page "on 10.04 Google startpage, the border box is broken in ffox (works in chromium)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523837
<newz2000> ok, thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> hmm... bug 442876 interesting newz2000
<ubot3> Malone bug 442876 in ubuntu-translations "provide localized versions of help.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442876
<newz2000> I think the doc team has a policy on this
<newz2000> I can't remember what it is though
<cjohnston> on the localized pages?
<newz2000> no, on localizing help.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> it used to be localized
<cjohnston> ic
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-23
<newz2000> MTecknology: I've forwarded your email on to some decision makers and I think we're going to get some good assistance
<newz2000> and by "think" I mean I have absolute confidence we're going to get some useful response
<knome> newz2000, hmm. how is the JS?
<newz2000> knome: which JS?
<knome> newz2000, the one with which rime was mentioned
 * newz2000 looks
<knome> okay
<newz2000> knome: I don't have a record of this, was it in email or here on IRC?
<knome> email originally
<knome> the l10n thing
<knome> (iirc)
<knome> omg
<knome> brb
 * newz2000 hopes it's not something serious
<knome> nope
<knome> just was in a train and LOADS of people hopped in
<knome> where's my nail scissors :(
<knome> anyway, how's the js?
<newz2000> knome: I can't find a reference to it, I looked in my email
<knome> newz2000, it was in the website ml
<knome> let me find it
<newz2000> or tell me his email address and I can pull it up
<knome> it wasn't him sending email
<knome> i just told he could do something about it
<knome> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-March/000856.html
<newz2000> ah, cjohnston is going to set up a meeting soon to do the next step, but as I understand it now
<newz2000> we should come up w/ something simpler by using apache's content negotiation feature
<knome> meeting, like in irc or...?
<newz2000> this will serve a different js file for each language
<knome> oh, okay
<newz2000> yeah, I think on IRC
<knome> right
<knome> is somebody on it already?
<newz2000> no, I don't think so
<knome> alright
<knome> i read some mails on it on the ml
<knome> do you know if they already know HOW they'd like to decide who gets which file?
<newz2000> (here's the link describing it btw: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-March/000868.html )
<newz2000> regarding who gets which file, apache will serve the file for their language automatically
<newz2000> is that what you mean?
<knome> yup, pretty much
<knome> so what needs to be done then?
<newz2000> I'm waiting for confirmation from the IS team that they'll support this method
 * newz2000 should ping them today on the matter
<knome> okay. then what? ;)
<knome> should ping the UX team today myself
<newz2000> Then a planning meeting to decide what needs to go into the js file and how it will be translated
<newz2000> then do the work
<knome> the work is?
<knome> is it something somebody will be able to work on or you need help?
<newz2000> I'm going to ask the community to do the work
<newz2000> and by "i" I mean cjohnston. :-) He's the project manager this time.
<knome> okay, if nobody seems to step up, feel free (to tell cjohnston) to ping me so i can ask rime
<cjohnstoncell> newz2000: You talking bad about me?
<newz2000> cjohnston: mostly just slandering you
<cjohnstoncell> I am aware. My phone is going nuts from you pinging me
<knome> haha :D
<MTecknology> newz2000: cool
<newz2000> MTecknology: You've definitely got some people interested and have asked me how best to collaborate on this. :-)
<MTecknology> awesome
<MTecknology> horrible university internet....
<MTecknology> I can't even check email :(
<MTecknology> apparently it has something to do with 10.04.....
<cjohnston> newz2000: you around boss?
<newz2000> si
<cjohnston> I'm guessing still no updates?
<cjohnston> what the crap is up with the wiki
<newz2000> still no updates but I have a reminder to bug them tomorrow morning
<newz2000> (our time)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> im at work tomorrow so ill be around whenever i get around
<newz2000> ok
<cjohnston> newz2000 needs to fix the wiki
<newz2000> what's up w/ the wiki?
<cjohnston> tons of timeouts
<newz2000> are you editing? I'm viewing and it's snappy for me
<cjohnston> trying to view
<cjohnston> jcastro was complaining about it earlier too
<newz2000> must only be affecting those in eastern time zone
<newz2000> when you get a timeout error do you see an error message from a proxy server?
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> have not payed that much attention
<newz2000> if you do, tell me the name of the proxy server and I'll look into it
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> it maybe that we're running more than one currently and one is flaky
<cjohnston> newz2000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400169/
<newz2000> sounds frustrated
<newz2000> :-)
<jpds> cjohnston: The main reason it's so slow is because it has a HUGE user database.
 * cjohnston thinks newz2000 needs to write a wiki for ubuntu's use that is faster :-P
<newz2000> yeah, it'll be done in 2015
<newz2000> Moin is a bit of a dog
<newz2000> it really only has about one benefit, it's written in python
<newz2000> theming stinks, performance is not super, installation is a pain in the butt
<jpds> Well, even you save a page, by design, it stats EVERY SINGLE users data files to check if that user is subscribed to that page.
<cjohnston> is there something better?
<jpds> s/even/when/
<newz2000> jpds: yeah, not good
<newz2000> cjohnston: mediawiki is good but we don't like php
<cjohnston> seems like there would be a better way to find or save subscribed users
<newz2000> cjohnston: yeah
<newz2000> I spent nearly 5 years writing a commercial CMS before coming to Canonical, and a strategy i used
<newz2000> pages should be optimized for viewing
<newz2000> fundamentally, that means things that are done repeatedly should be optimized
<newz2000> so when a person subscribes to a page an index should be updated
<cjohnston> ya
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-24
<cjohnston> MTecknology: you around?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: mentally- i'm fading fast
<MTecknology> sup?
<cjohnston> that design your working on is for drupal correct?
<MTecknology> ya
<cjohnston> is there a WP one too?
<MTecknology> no
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> ok
<MTecknology> I could try to do that later but no guarantees
<cjohnston> gotcha
<MTecknology> I use drupal for blogs too
<cjohnston> I'd like to redo our loco site... which is currently WP
<MTecknology> link?
<cjohnston> ubuntu-fl.org
<MTecknology> ..?
<cjohnston> I do need to learn how to run drupal so I can help out more
<MTecknology> shouldn't that be fl.ubuntu-us.org?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<MTecknology> I don't know what mimbo is
<cjohnston> a theme
<MTecknology> Aside from the archives part I don't think it would be hard to convert that whole thing to drupal :P
<cjohnston> probably not..
<cjohnston> I don't know drupal though
<MTecknology> you should play with it some :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> teach me :-P
<MTecknology> I can try but you'll need to catch me in my spare time
<MTecknology> I could maybe mentor
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm sure if I installed it again, I'd not be too bad off.. but the time I tried it I was just confused as.....
<MTecknology> check out the wiki page we have to
<MTecknology> it's not using drupal help but it does help install some of the stuff
<MTecknology> which will soon be very out of date
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> what version are yall sing?
<cjohnston> using
<cjohnston> link?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: you should hop into #ubuntu-drupal sometime :)
<MTecknology> pasting links in putty sucks
<cjohnston> true
<pwnguin> can someone kick the planet ubuntu rss feed?
<pwnguin> ever since http://hellow.posterous.com/register-a-new-project-free-ubuntu-cds it seems to have stopped validating
<jpds> pwnguin: I believe someone kicked it earlier today.
<cjohnston> mornin
<MTecknology> cjohnston: hi
<cjohnston> o/
<MTecknology> cjohnston: make my kernel not broken :)
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> hit it with a hammer
<MTecknology> nah, that breaks things
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> un-hit it with a hammer
<MTecknology> apparently wlan0 = ethernet device in this latest kernel :P
<cjohnston> cool
<MTecknology> seems that as the kernel progresses, wlagn breaks more
<cjohnston> :-(
<MTecknology> karmic works, lucid works slightly but locks up and dies, lucid+backports works mostly (means upstream should have the fix), build upstream wlan0=ethernet
<MTecknology> :P fun stuff
 * cjohnston doesnt really have bad problems with lucid
<cjohnston> I get crash reports, but thats it
<cjohnston> newz2000: has a countdown banner been picked?
<newz2000> hi cjohnston, it's in discussion so not yet
<cjohnston> gotcha
<pwnguin> jpds: http://feedvalidator.org/check.cgi?url=http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<pwnguin> actually, i think it's mostly fine
<pwnguin> nevermind now
<cjohnston> newz2000's once a week on skype
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> :-)
<cjohnston> one day ill hit you up while your on
<cjohnston> lol
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-26
<Snova> is this the proper place to report a (somewhat) broken link on ubuntu.com? the forum link at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server points to an archive; the proper destination is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339
<MTecknology> newz2000: ^^
<newz2000> Snova: thanks, I'll take care of it
<MTecknology> newz2000: Any chance you'll forget? I could fire a note off to the list
<newz2000> MTecknology: no, don't sweat it. I'll take care of it in a few min
<newz2000> thanks though
<MTecknology> yup - i just know how easy it is to forget little things when you're busy
<newz2000> that link is not an archive for me
<MTecknology> newz2000: you an admin in it?
<MTecknology> that's what it showed up as for me
<Snova> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=7 -- large green banner at the top. "You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section."
<newz2000> oh
 * newz2000 did not see the big green banner
<Snova> that seems to be a recurring issue somehow
<MTecknology> I think they need to make it read
<MTecknology> or yellow
<MTecknology> green is just too easy to ignore
<newz2000> it's banner blindness. It won't matter what colour it is
<newz2000> it needs to have more than a colour I think
<newz2000> ok, that link is updated, thanks for the tip
<MTecknology> tie-die?
<newz2000> An alert icon maybe, I don't know
<MTecknology> or perhaps - less freaking ads on the internet so we're not accustomed to ignoring
<newz2000> yeah
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-21
<AlanBell> o/ newz2000
<newz2000> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> so with the wiki you may have noticed that when you google for something and end up back on the wiki you are almost always on wiki.edubuntu.org
<AlanBell> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=unity+lenses
<AlanBell> second link on there for example
<AlanBell> this is because we don't use the <link canonical=wiki.ubuntu.com/foo> thing in the head so google just picks one of the domains
<AlanBell> http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/12/handling-legitimate-cross-domain.html
<newz2000> I was actually talking to my boss about this earlier today
<newz2000> AlanBell: any suggestions on the best way to handle it?
<AlanBell> I think the perfect way to handle it would be to have a little macro that you could tag a page as being edubuntu or kubuntu or whatever but by default set it to ubuntu
<newz2000> Hmm, that's an interesting idea
<AlanBell> the easy way is to just slap in a wiki.ubuntu.com reference for everything
<newz2000> Can a macro add stuff to the <head> of a document?
<AlanBell> dunno
<newz2000> I don't know what the current priority for this task is. It is probably a post-natty thing.
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/HelpOnProcessingInstructions#keywords that stuff goes in <head>
<newz2000> So do we make a plugin that enables our own PI
<AlanBell> something like that
<newz2000> If so, that'd be a good way to do it
<newz2000> The only prob with this is that it won't be very discoverable
<AlanBell> true, but parsing the url string looking for "kubuntu" or whatever seems like an ugly hack
<AlanBell> probably quite an effective ugly hack though
<AlanBell> in fact it is I think totally effective
<AlanBell> if it starts with /Kubuntu it is wiki.kubuntu.org, if it starts with /Edubuntu then wiki.edubuntu.org else wiki.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-22
<cjohnston> newz2000: could you please ask Richard why bug 731766 is invalid?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731766 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Planet Ubuntu Feedback Link Broken (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731766
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-24
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: ping
<princej88> Hi,
<princej88> How would i go about reporting a bug that I have noticed on ubuntu.com
<princej88> ?
<princej88> I figured this would be the right place..
<pleia2> princej88: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<princej88> cool will do.
<daker> princej88, if it's related to the content report it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<princej88> @daker if you go to the download page for ubuntu sever and select 32 bit from the download options, the download button will still say 64bit.
<princej88> only happens for when downloading the sever edition not the desktop
<princej88> already submitted a but under ubuntu-website
<princej88> bug*
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-25
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/
<nigelb> Not sure where to say this, but http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download 404s
<nigelb> and its linked from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nigelb> for server images
<cjohnston> nigelb: pretty sure that bug already exists
<cjohnston> AlanBell: since your the wiki guy.. do you know if there is a bug report about the links on the wiki?
<AlanBell> which links?
<cjohnston> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<cjohnston> artwork and marketing AlanBell
<AlanBell> um, what what is buggy about them?
<cjohnston> the big space below them
<AlanBell> interesting, the ones in links are in a <p>
<AlanBell> ok, so <p> in <li> should have margin 0 really
<AlanBell> normally <p> has 1em afterwards
<nigelb> AlanBell: there shouldnt be a <p>
<cjohnston> newz2000: ^^
<AlanBell> nigelb: well true, but that is what moin does
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah, a moin thing!
<AlanBell> the theme based fix is to fettle it in css
<nigelb> yeah, so margin 0;
<nigelb> li p {margin:0}
<AlanBell> yup
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: you around today?
<newz2000> I don't see spaces around links in the wiki, can you clarify?
<nigelb> newz2000: not around, under
<nigelb> newz2000: especially when a link is inside a list
<newz2000> nigelb: can you point out the best way to see that?
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> newz2000: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home look at Artwork and Community in that list
<nigelb> (and Marketing and.. and Quality Assurance..)
<newz2000> nigelb: oh, I see
<nigelb> I've put the css that's need to fix above
<nigelb> if you can pass it on to the people who can actually fix it, that'd be great
<newz2000> thanks
<nigelb> :)
<newz2000> Should I upgrade to FF 4 or wait?
<mhall119> newz2000: http://i.imgur.com/uaoRC.jpg
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: hi, sorry keep missing you
<mhall119> that's my new favorite graphic, think I'm gonna keep the link handy
<newz2000> mhall119: should I take that as a +1 then?
<mhall119> sure, won't hurt me any
<mhall119> actually, it might if I have to pick up your work while you re-install your system
<newz2000> I'm only concerned that testing websites in FF4 may not indicate problems that would be visible in FF3.
<newz2000> So if I update I'm banking on most other people also updating
<mhall119> there is that, yeah
<mhall119> alejandraobregon: I think he's working this morning, so he'll be off and on
<alejandraobregon> mhall119: thanks for letting me know
<nigelb> mhall119: good graphic
<mhall119> ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: but it should have expanded J*F*DI ;)
<mhall119> without sudo?
<nigelb> oh, with :D
<cjohnston> just fplease do it?
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: hello
<cjohnston> stas: ping
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: I just emailed you.. easier.. lol
<nigelb> cjohnston: you have really bad timing you know
<cjohnston> why
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: hi chris!
<cjohnston> There she is!
<cjohnston> lol
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: sorry :)
<nigelb> Finally! A miracle :p
<cjohnston> Not a problem.. I've been busy this week too.. I sent you an email with what I wanted to ask about, so just get back to me when you can please :-)
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> :D
 * cjohnston throws something at nigelb 
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: okay chris, will have a look
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-26
<cdbs> Hello all, is the source behind apt.ubuntu.com open?
<cdbs> There are some issues with it, all FF 4 users are displayed the 'You don't seem to be using Ubuntu' message even though ubufox and apturl are installed
<mhall119> cdbs: IIRC, Firefox 4 changed their UserAgent handling and no longer identified Ubuntu
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-27
<mhall119> cdbs: http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/09/final-user-agent-string-for-firefox-4/
<cdbs> mhall119: So we can still work around the thing, right?
<cdbs> mhall119: Because apt.ubuntu.com is being heavily used on askubuntu questions, and we need a work-around
<mhall119> cdbs: the problem is that FF4 will identify the same on Fedora, Suse and Ubuntu
<mhall119> maybe the official Ubuntu package can be patched to include "Ubuntu" in the User Agent again
<cdbs> yeah
<mhall119> but there's nothing apt.ubuntu.com can do about it
<cdbs> hmm
<mhall119> maybe we can, instead of using useragent, send extra header information saying the browser supports apt urls
<cdbs> well, yeah
<cdbs> that requires extra discussions
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-19
<AlanBell> can someone remind me what the magic incantation is after adding a field to a model?
<AlanBell> something to do with south, or schemamigrations or something
<cjohnston> ./manage.py schemamigration <appname>
<AlanBell> ah, got it now, appname is schedule not summit
<cjohnston> yes
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-20
<AlanBell> in summit how would I set a cookie to give to the browser?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> AlanBell: HttpResponse.set_cookie(key, value='', max_age=None, expires=None, path='/', domain=None, secure=None, httponly=True)
<AlanBell> oh great, so I can set that in the model code?
<cjohnston> Amoz: I figured out the footer thing
<mhall119> AlanBell: no, you'llhave to do it in the view
<mhall119> HttpResponse is what your view code returns
<mhall119> so just call set_cookie on the return value before you return it
<AlanBell> ok, so in _show_meeting in views.py
<AlanBell> I was a bit confused by the templates
<mhall119> AlanBell: how so?
<AlanBell> I was trying to figure out how to set a cooke in the meeting.html
<AlanBell> and it wasn't tying up with the documentation about django I was reading
<mhall119> AlanBell: you don't set cookies in the template
<mhall119> you set them in the view code
<mhall119> render_to_response return an instance of HttpResponse
<mhall119> you'll need to put that in a variable, then call set_cookie on the variable, then return it
<mhall119> AlanBell: what are you setting a cookie for anyway?
<cjohnston> mhall119: I assume logging into etherpad
<mhall119> hey, are we going to switch to EP lite for UDS-Q?
<AlanBell> etherpad lite
<mhall119> yeah
<AlanBell> the summit server can talk to the pad server and create a pad, and create an author and create a session to link an author to a pad (or a group stricktly speaking I think)
<AlanBell> that creates a session and you have to give the session ID to the browser in a cookie
<AlanBell> so you will log into summit and it will know who you are
<AlanBell> if you don't log in you get a live read-only pad, but you can use the comments
<AlanBell> if it is a private session it will probably create a group specificially for that session
<AlanBell> the pad server and summit server need to have the same domain *.ubuntu.com for the cookie to be shared I think
<cjohnston> Amoz: ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-21
<cjohnston> yaili: would you mind pinging Steve Edwards for me and ask him if he could come on here?
<yaili> cjohnston: hi, we're in a conference call at the moment, but I'll let him know
<cjohnston> ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey there.
<cjohnston> hey steveedwards
<steveedwards> cjohnston: How are you?
<cjohnston> can you take a look at something specific for me please?
<cjohnston> not too bad
<cjohnston> need more caffene
<cjohnston> 2 issues actually
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sure thing.
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit  <-- mouse around the 'developer summit' part of the header
<cjohnston> I haven't figured out how to make it a link right now because the link has to be changed based upon the url basically
<cjohnston> but it has an odd color issue when moving the mouse around
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah yes. I can provide you with some CSS to fix that.
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> the other is http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/create_meeting/
<cjohnston> the form looks pretty bad
<cjohnston> and I have no idea why
<steveedwards> cjohnston: First up, pop this line in your core.css stylesheet...
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Actually, scrap that. You don't need to add an extra line, you just need to amend an existing rule. I'll email the details.
<cjohnston> ok
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Checking the form now...
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hmm. When I navigate to that URL I get redirected to: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit
<cjohnston> the other is http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/propose_meeting/
<cjohnston> sorry
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cool.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll send you some styles for your form too. There are some basic rules in the core file, but I stripped out what I didn't need for UDS.
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I have fixed the header part.. and your going to send the form stuff correct?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yup. I'll send it to you shortly.
<cjohnston> ok.. ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Thanks for sorting out the header.
<cjohnston> np
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Is the change live? I'm not sure I see it.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I would like, after Connect, to get together and discuss merging the two sites and the best way to do it
<cjohnston> steveedwards: no.. i was waiting on the forms stuff before pushing
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, sure.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I've emailed you an example form (markup and styles). Lemme know if you've got any questions.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: The stylesheet references some images which I've not attached. I'll collect those up now and email them separately.
<cjohnston> thanks steveedwards
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No sweat.
<cjohnston> yaili: are we still on in 2 minutes?
<yaili> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> cool
<steveedwards> cjohnston: 1 866 352 2709
<cjohnston> steveedwards, yaili peterm-ubuntu thanks
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No worries. Thanks for joining.
<peterm-ubuntu> cjohnston you are very welcome
<daker> i really want to get  a Raspberrry Pi
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-22
<mhall119> I think they're sold out
<nigelb> .. within a few hours.
<cjohnston> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> aquarius: any chance you could find some time to help us out with the mobile view for the new theme guidelines? summit.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> should just need tweaking
<aquarius> cjohnston, yes, but not right now -- have about a zillion meetings to go to. When's the deadline?
<cjohnston> two weeks?
<daker> mhall119, no way :/
<daker> mhall119, how do you imagine a a trello lense ?
<mhall119> daker: so lenses shouldn't be source-specific, they should be content-specific
<mhall119> it would be better to have some kind of "TODO lens", and make a "Trello Scope" that feeds it
<daker> ah yes
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston any idea on how can i get a pandaboard ?
<cjohnston> buy one?
<cjohnston> other than that, no
<cjohnston> I can't even get one
<cjohnston> I have a loaner to work on Summit, but that is it
<daker> cjohnston, how much it will cost ?
<cjohnston> $182
<mhall119> daker: if you find out let me know, I'm curious too
<cjohnston> for the Pandaboard ES
<cjohnston> http://www.pandaboard.org/content/buy
<daker> cjohnston, ES is the last one i guess
<cjohnston> I believe so
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-23
<cprofitt> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> yo
<cprofitt> tried again tonight to test summit -- still getting page not found trying to register
<cjohnston> and it works for everyone else
<cjohnston> what link are you trying
<cprofitt> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/
<cprofitt> Test Summit in Launchpad link on that page
<cjohnston> ahh
<cprofitt> immediately below the dates
<cjohnston> you have to use the link in my blog post
<cprofitt> ah
<cjohnston> summit doesnt understand that its using staging
<cprofitt> cool... will check it out again in 20 minutes
<cprofitt> thanks
<cjohnston> it should only be 5 minutes
<cjohnston> tghats what the cron is set to
<cjohnston> but i am not gonna tell people tat
<cjohnston> that
<cjohnston> incase
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> the Scotty factor
<nigelb> ws 33
<nigelb> gggggaaahhh
<Amoz> oi
<Amoz> cjohnston, I'm back =)
<cjohnston> hey Amoz
<cjohnston> Amoz: you got time to do some work?
<cjohnston> yaili: some of the changes that you mentioned are now live on summit.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> ty
<yaili> cjohnston: cool
<Amoz> cjohnston, suure
<Amoz> I'm watching some jquery tuts right now
<cjohnston> I need help with that wide screen display
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> the schedule view, cjohnston ?
<cjohnston> yes.. the grid one
<Amoz> hmm
<cjohnston> it needs to work like the current one somehow
<Amoz> cjohnston, link please :)
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/display
<Amoz> cjohnston, so basically you want a new view with 100% width ?
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> shouldn't be too hard to fix with a new template and some hacking
<Amoz> hmm, what's the state at the current branch?
<Amoz> in*
<Amoz> is everything merged ?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/action-item-links  and lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work need to be merged in
<Amoz> okay, but they don't have anything at all to do with the wide layout thing
<Amoz> I suppose?
<cjohnston> they have the new theme in it
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> uhm
<Amoz> you haven't merged my branch either?
<cjohnston> that has your branch in it
<Amoz> ok good
<Amoz> I'm lost
<cjohnston> so am i
<cjohnston> i probably need to merge what I have into trunk and work from there
<Amoz> yeah, I guess it's always good to keep the trunk updated =)
<Amoz> as long as it's not breaking stuff
<cjohnston> it kinda sorta would, but not really
<cjohnston> if that makes sense
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> if we're changing a lot of layout stuff and css etc. that's true
<Amoz> which we are
<Amoz> but we can still branch and merge our separate branchs manually to our working trees
<Amoz> if you know what I mean
<Amoz> so development is made on the latest code
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> i'm upgrading to precise on my server now
<Amoz> hmm
<Amoz> this time I better work directly on the server
<Amoz> cjohnston, virtualenv isn't playing nice with me =(
<Amoz> Error: Can't find the file 'settings.py' in the directory containing './manage.py'. It appears you've customized things.
<Amoz> You'll have to run django-admin.py, passing it your settings module.
<Amoz> (If the file settings.py does indeed exist, it's causing an ImportError somehow.)
<cjohnston> it should be there... you need to run it as "python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings"
<Amoz> thats what I did
<Amoz> so it must be throwing an ImportError then?
<cjohnston> do you have a local settings
<Amoz> yep
<Amoz> throw away?
<cjohnston> no idea
<Amoz> nope
<cjohnston> if you ls is there a settings.py?
<Amoz> ofc
<Amoz> everything is there
<Amoz> and as far as I remember I haven't done anything since last time I developed
<cjohnston> try ./manage.py migrate
<Amoz> it doesn't matter what I call, only ./manager triggers the same error as well
<Amoz> manage*
<cjohnston> mhall119: any idea?
<Amoz> so I'd say it's virtualenv's fault =P
<Amoz> works perfectly when I'm not in virtualenv
<Amoz> so definitely something with virtualenv
<cjohnston> uggh
<Amoz> :P
<mhall119> Amoz: try running just "python" then "import settings"
<mhall119> it's probably an import in settings.py that is throwing an exception
<Amoz> mhall119, yup, something about urandom
<mhall119> Amoz: do you get a stacktrace?
<Amoz> File "settings.py", line 35, in <module>
<Amoz>     DEBUG)
<Amoz>   File "common/utils.py", line 26, in get_summit_version
<Amoz>     f = email.message_from_file(open(version_file))
<Amoz>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/email/__init__.py", line 65, in message_from_file
<Amoz> yup
<Amoz> you want it all?
<Amoz> that's the top
<mhall119> yeah, just pastebin the whole thing
<cjohnston> nigelb: do you remember anything about the __unicode__ thing? it seems almost like it was removed.. I have my links set as attendee.user, which matches a fix that you made with a comment of fixes unicode issue
<nigelb> cjohnston: I remember those changes were because we added __unicode__ for easye in django-admin.
<mhall119> cjohnston: launchpad links need to use attendee.user.username
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhall119> attendee.user is the "for human display"
<mhall119> it'll include first_name and last_name if present
<Amoz> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/896722/
<mhall119> which will break your launchpad urls
<mhall119> Amoz: that's from your virtualenv?
<cjohnston> mhall119: is that the same across the board... lead.lead.username, crew.attendee.username?
<Amoz> should be
<Amoz> yup
<mhall119> cjohnston: wtf, why are we using the email module to read the version file?
<cjohnston> huh
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> the version stuff is copied directly from LTP
<mhall119> oh hell, it's there too
<mhall119> Amoz: kindly file a bug against summit and LTP for this nonsense, and try re-creating your virtualenv with python2.6
<Amoz> mhall119, oh okay
<Amoz> I don't even know what's wrong, care to explain just a little?
<cjohnston> just file a bug that says nonsense and assign mhall119
<Amoz> hah
<Amoz> okay
<Amoz> will do
<mhall119> Amoz: so for some reason the original LTP code (that neither cjohnston nor I wrote) using an email parsing module to read a 2-line version file
<Amoz> lol
<mhall119> and it seems that, at least in your virtualenv, that email module is trying to import urandom, which doesn't exist
<Amoz> ugly hacks
<mhall119> the import failure cascades all the way back to settings.py, which manage.py fails to import, and therefore gives a misleading message about it not being there
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> but it says so as well
<Amoz> that it may be an import error
<Amoz> so it's not completely misleading imo
<cjohnston> mhall119: how do I get .username to work for the lead model
<Amoz> mhall119, aah, that's why it broke then, I upgraded to precise -> python2.7 ?
<Amoz> mhall119, may I set the bug to triaged?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: probably some thing like lead.lead.username or lead.lead.user.username
<mhall119> Amoz: yes, triaged would be fine
<cjohnston> there it si
<cjohnston> is
<cjohnston> yippie
<Amoz> aw, I couldnt set it to triaged
<Amoz> set it to confirmed
<Amoz> ah finally
<Amoz> cjohnston, which one is the wide template?
<Amoz> or view..
<cjohnston> schedule.html
<Amoz> figured
<Amoz> uhm
<Amoz> how "hackish" do you want it to be cjohnston ?
<Amoz> I can add some inline css in the template, overriding the grid styles
<cjohnston> as little as possible
<cjohnston> that would prolly be fine
<Amoz> cjohnston, http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/2011-10-31/display
<Amoz> pushd as well
<Amoz> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/summit/revision/318
<Amoz> gotta go now :)
<cjohnston> Amoz: itll need some more work
<Amoz> yeah probably
<cjohnston> ping me when you get back
<Amoz> the header will be hard to fix though
<Amoz> because it's not parenting the inner wrapper
<Amoz> so it's impossible to know the wanted width of the header
<Amoz> if that's what you meant
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> Amoz: maybe steveedwards can help us when you return
<Amoz> framework guy ;D
<Amoz> we could fix it with some ugly javascipt as well
<Amoz> fetch the inner-wrapper width
<Amoz> and set the header and top-nav to it
<cjohnston> id rather not.. the top-nav doesnt have to be 100%, but the grid should be aligned all the way left
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> that's the only problem
<Amoz> ?
<cjohnston> i care less about the top nav
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/2011-10-31/display
<Amoz> like that?
<cjohnston> that works for me... steveedwards are you here?
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you look at something real quick?
<Amoz> stop bugging them :P
<Amoz> weekend has come ^^
<Amoz> anyway, off, take care!
<cjohnston> cya
<daker_> hello
<cjohnston> o/
<daker_> cjohnston: anything to do ?
<cjohnston> always
<cjohnston> lol
<daker_> i will do some summit testing
<cjohnston> I have the theme 99% done.. I'm trying to finish my meeting stuff, but running into an error
<daker_> nice
<cjohnston> daker_: http://pad.ubuntu.com/summit
<daker_> cjohnston: what's the error ?
<cjohnston> me playing around trying to figure out how to add the approver=attendee part
<daker_> cjohnston: MeetingReview is the Modelform of the Meeting model ?
<cjohnston> yes
<daker_> cjohnston: where the MeetingReview is located ?
<cjohnston> i pasted it
<daker_> cjohnston: look at the bottom
<cjohnston> global name 'false' is not defined
<daker_> False
<cjohnston> der
<cjohnston> one day I'll learn to write correctly
<cjohnston> that seems to work
<cjohnston> yippie
<daker_> :)
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/
<cjohnston> daker_: can you propose a meeting please?
<daker_> cjohnston: the spec URL ?
<cjohnston> blank
<cjohnston> if it doesnt have a * it isnt required
<cjohnston> we need to work on the forms.. they are crap right now because they use RenderableMixin, but I'm not sure how to make them better
<daker_> cjohnston: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/meeting/635/hacking-on-the-loco-team-portal/
<cjohnston> do you mind creating one more please?
<daker_> cjohnston: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/meeting/636/hacking-on-the-cloud-portal/
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> one sec..
<cjohnston> daker_: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit
<cjohnston> you should see "Review proposed meetings"
<daker_> yep
<cjohnston> click that
<cjohnston> then next to yours where it says declined, click that
<cjohnston> change it to approved, hit save please
<daker_> done
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> it worked as it should
<cjohnston> I have just a few more edits, then it will be done enough to push live
<cjohnston> i just need the linaro theme reworked now :-(
<cjohnston> otherwise it will all die
<daker_> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/media/jquery/jquery.js <= 404
<cjohnston> i dont know that i have the aliases setup
<daker_> the folder is empty http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/media/jquery/
<cjohnston> daker > ssh ubuntu@summit.chrisjohnston.org
<daker_> cjohnston: where is the apache conf file ?
<cjohnston> /etc/apache2/sites-available/summit
<daker_> cjohnston: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/
<daker_> now we have the feed at the right
<Amoz> heh
<Amoz> back again
<Amoz> you need the linaro site themed, cjohnston ?
<cjohnston> Amoz: ya
<cjohnston> basically, my thought is, copy over the ubuntu theme to the linaro branch, then modify the theme to match the majority of the look of their existing theme
<cjohnston> i dont think it will be a ton of work
<daker_> how can i propose merge for the new summit ?
<cjohnston> daker_: you mean the jquery?
<daker_> for the theme
<cjohnston> propose it against lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work
<cjohnston> actually
<cjohnston> wait..
<cjohnston> daker_: lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<daker_> ok
<Amoz> cjohnston,
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> do you want me to work on the wide site thing
<Amoz> or port linaro?
<Amoz> :P
<cjohnston> port linaro
<cjohnston> :-)
<Amoz> okaay
<cjohnston> propose the wide site thing that you have already
<cjohnston> that is good enough for today
<cjohnston> and we can tweak it
<cjohnston> but porting linaro is what is now holding up the deployment
 * cjohnston is off to dinner
<Amoz> cjohnston, there, fixed it
<cjohnston> the wide view?
<Amoz> yup
<Amoz> cjohnston, http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/2011-10-31/display
<Amoz> see if it shows correctly in different browsers than webkit based
<cjohnston> cool.. ill look when I get home
<Amoz> cjohnston, what device you on now ?
<cjohnston> cell
<Amoz> yeah, which one ?
<cjohnston> atrix
<Amoz> oh, cool
<Amoz> s
<Amoz> so
<Amoz> where can I find the linaro website?
<Amoz> URL wise
<Amoz> I see the dir in summit dir
<Amoz> nvm, can check urls.py
<Amoz> maybe not
<Amoz> cjohnston, I can't see how linaro is used in this codebase
<cjohnston> python manage.py runserver --settings linaro_settings
<Amoz> ah
<cjohnston> :)
<Amoz> cjohnston, I get a list index out of range
<Amoz> from this query Summit.on_site.all().order_by('-date_start')[0]
<Amoz> hmm
<Amoz> summit/common/views
<daker_> i think you just need to a new summit for linaro
<daker_> to add*
<cjohnston> Amoz: login to the admin
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> edit one of the existing summits
<cjohnston> add linaro to it
<Amoz> hold on
<Amoz> how?
<Amoz> I don't even know if I'm admin
<Amoz> I can set that in settings.py huh?
<cjohnston> no
<Amoz> ok
<cjohnston> admin/password
<AlanBell> evening all
<daker_> Amoz: go to http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/admin/
<cjohnston> hey
<Amoz> oh hai AlanBell  :)
 * AlanBell is hacking on etherpad lite support
<Amoz> daker_, thanks, I can do that from the ubuntu_settings instance as well right?
<AlanBell> I found out how to do cookies, it is like this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4981601/django-use-render-to-response-and-set-cookie
<daker_> yes
<daker_> Amoz: yes
<Amoz> and then
<Amoz> I add something
<Amoz> sites? schedule/summits ?
<cjohnston> schedule summit
<Amoz> I still haven't wrapped my head around all this
<Amoz> cjohnston, and then?
<daker_> Amoz: just edit any summit entry http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/admin/schedule/summit/1/
<Amoz> there 3 summits
<AlanBell> Amoz: there are quite a few layers of things to add :)
<cjohnston> just edit one that already exists
<Amoz> and?
<daker_> Amoz: there is a Sites field
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> mark it?
<Amoz> linaro site
<daker_> i think yes
<cjohnston> yes
<daker_> Amoz: then restart the server with the new settings : python manage.py runserver --settings linaro_settings
<Amoz> something else?
<Amoz> because I get a list index oor again
<Amoz> not the same tho
<Amoz> this time it's the render_to_response context thingy
<Amoz> return {'main_menu': Menu.on_site.all()[0].slug}
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> summit/common/context_processors.py in site_menu
<Amoz> seems there's a menu missing?
<Amoz> or something like it
<daker_> Amoz: can you restart with the ubuntu_website settings ?
<Amoz> daker_, sure
<Amoz> admin again
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> menus
<daker_> go to http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/admin/common/menu/1/
<Amoz> figured
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> there it is
<Amoz> linaro site
<Amoz> thx
<Amoz> aaah wonderful
<daker_> juste added a new entry for linaro then restart
<Amoz> thank you
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> I edited the uds one now
<Amoz> which means I f***ed UDS up now right?
<Amoz> nvm
<Amoz> I'll just use it as it is
<Amoz> heh
<Amoz> fancy colors
<aquarius> cjohnston, ping if you're around?
<aquarius> cjohnston, (and mhall119 I think), you guys wanted me to look at the mobile view for summit?
<cjohnston> yes..
<aquarius> am just looking at summit.cjohnston.org and you've broken it ;-)
<aquarius> it sort of goes into mobile view when the window's narrow, but not really ;)
<cjohnston> blame canonical
<daker_> aquarius: http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/
<aquarius> heh. Can you tell me what changed? Then I can attempt to fix it...?
<aquarius> daker_, yeah, that's what I'm looking at
<cjohnston> all the css
<aquarius> everything? really?
<cjohnston> the navs are noe ul
<aquarius> as in: I should just do the mobile stuff basically from scratch?
<aquarius> I can have a go, certainly
<aquarius> do you have a few minutes to talk me through getting a running populated local summit again?
<cjohnston> maybe
<cjohnston> daker_: can you help him
<cjohnston> I'm at a restaurant
<aquarius> heh :)
<aquarius> cjohnston, sod off and have dinner and stop talking to me
<daker_> aquarius: ok
<cjohnston> you call I come running
 * aquarius pulls summit trunk and braches it
<Amoz> cjohnston, there's a lot of custom styles in default.css for linaro
<cjohnston> ya
<aquarius> daker_, ok, I have trunk. There were a bunch of magic commands I could run which actually populated it :)
<Amoz> cjohnston, which means I have to manually pull out those styles and stuff
<Amoz> cjohnston, is the site live somewhere?
<Amoz> linaro
<cjohnston> ok summit.linaro.org
<Amoz> obviously..
<Amoz> -.-
<Amoz> cjohnston, thanks
<daker_> aquarius: i'll upload the db
<cjohnston> Amoz: if you give aquarius a copy of your db it will help him greatly
<daker_> yes
<daker_> aquarius: the new theme is here  lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<daker_> in summi/summit
<aquarius> daker_, ok, what do I do with that branch?
<daker_> do bzr branch lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme ubuntu_website
<aquarius> inside my summit branch, or somewhere else?
<daker_> yes in summi/summit
<aquarius> ok, so I now have an ubuntu_website folder alongside media an schedule and sponsor and services and the like
<daker_> good
<Amoz> you want my db?
<daker_> give him the db
<Amoz> hmm isn't my db messed up now because I changed uds-menu to linaro site?
<Amoz> I think it is
<Amoz> :D
<Amoz> I might have a local one somewhere
<Amoz> hold n
<Amoz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103754/summit.db
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> try it
<Amoz> aquarius,
<Amoz> put it in summit/summit
<aquarius> ok, got it
<daker_> aquarius: then run : ./manage.py runserver --settings=ubuntu_settings
<aquarius> kaboooom
<aquarius> KeyError: 'request'
<aquarius> which version of django does it need?
 * aquarius has 1.3.1
<aquarius> er, it is also trying to connect to a postgres database.
<Amoz> aquarius, if you don't have virtualenv I'd recommend you to read this
<Amoz> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html#grab-the-source
<Amoz> follow that
<daker_> aquarius: cp local_settings.py.sample local_settings.py
<aquarius> aha :)
<aquarius> right, hooray, summit running
<daker_> YAY!
<aquarius> ok. Now I need to work out (a) which styles I applied with a media query for the mobile view, (b) why they no longer work, and (c) what I need to do to replace them :)
<daker_> :)
<aquarius> ah, god almighty, it's all 960.css now
<aquarius> who built the styles?
<aquarius> so I can ask them about how 960 works :)
<daker_> canonical web team
<Amoz> cjohnston, daker_ http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/
<Amoz> whaddyathink?
<daker_> nice!
<Amoz> inorite?
<Amoz> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-linaro-theme-new-design
<aquarius> ok, ping, gang
<Amoz> there's the linaro branch
<Amoz> now that's enough for tonight
<aquarius> before, the subnav (this is the grey part underneath the orange header) with "Tracks", "All sessions (iCal)" and so on, was a load of <a> elements in your templates
<aquarius> and that was wrapped by a higher template in <nav>
<aquarius> *now*, those <a> elements are wrapped in a <ul> by a higher template (the ubuntu_website templates)
<aquarius> which means that that subnav is now <ul><a ...> <a ....> <a ...></ul>
<aquarius> which is why they're not being styled right, and is invalid to boot ;)
<Amoz> aquarius, what branch u lookin at?
<aquarius> Amoz, trunk summit + ubuntu_website theme
<aquarius> but I don't want to change the markup because that might screw it up in some other theme
<aquarius> I don't understand the theming stuff ;)
<Amoz> I'm not sure you have the latest stuff we're porting right now
<aquarius> okay...
<Amoz> have you pulled chris branch?
<aquarius> I may not
<Amoz> the updated theme?
<aquarius> I pulled trunk summit 'cos it's trunk, and lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme for the theme
<Amoz> I guess that would be the old on
<Amoz> one*
<Amoz> but I'm not sure
<Amoz> cjohnston, is the one merging and doing all that stuff
<aquarius> that's what daker_ told me to pull ;)
<Amoz> hm
<Amoz> aquarius, are you trying to fix the mobile view?
<aquarius> Amoz, yep, because cjohnston asked me to
<Amoz> make sure you talk to cjohnston so he can confirm you pulled the right branch and everything
<aquarius> I would but he's in a restaurant. See the scrollback :)
<aquarius> I'm just doing what I'm told :)
<Amoz> aquarius, just wait till he's finished then
<aquarius> sure. I'll ping him when I next have a spare evening to look at it.
<Amoz> I'm running the latest branch afaik
<Amoz> and I can't see any weird links
<cjohnston> aquarius: you need to pull a summit branch
<Amoz> could you show me your source or something?
<cjohnston> sorry
<aquarius> cjohnston, ah, OK. Do you remember the name of it? I'll look it up
<Amoz> there he is
<aquarius> cjohnston, I'm sorry to interrupt.
<cjohnston> aquarius: its called action-item-links I think
<cjohnston> its my branch
<cjohnston> will be under summit
<cjohnston> you will need to migrate
<aquarius> so Amoz's DB won't work with it right off?
<cjohnston> no problem.. I try hard to make myself available when others are around to help me
<cjohnston> aquarius: i think it will
<cjohnston> but migrate just incase
<Amoz> wow
<aquarius> ok, I'll start working from action-item-links
<Amoz> aquarius, you're another canonical dev ?
 * aquarius nods.
<Amoz> cool
<Amoz> plenty of canonical devs hanging out here
<cjohnston> ty
<aquarius> not on the summit team, though; I just wanted a media-query'd mobile view for UDS :)
<cjohnston> aq needs to make me a canonical dev
<Amoz> hmm that's what I thought
<aquarius> cjohnston, we've got positions open at U1 if you wanna apply ;)
<aquarius> actually, only an iOS position right now, I think
<Amoz> when I'm finished with university I'm gonna apply for a job ;)
<aquarius> have migrated forward to 0012
<aquarius> er, 0019
<cjohnston> no ios for me/64
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> You will need to run ./manage.py init-summit to make The Summit Scheduler fully work.
<aquarius> will I?
<aquarius> it didn't say that last time
<Amoz> aquarius, you workin on U1?
<aquarius> I am
<Amoz> cool ^_^
<Amoz> aquarius,  http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html#grab-the-source
<Amoz> ./manage.py init-summit
<Amoz> ./manage.py pullapps
<Amoz> ./manage.py syncdb
<Amoz> ./manage.py migrate
<Amoz> python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings
<Amoz> python maange.py runserver --settings linaro_settings
<aquarius> Amoz, yeah, but I'm using your DB, which should have already had that stuff done, no?
<Amoz> aquarius, what are you referring to?
<Amoz> pullapps etc .?
<Amoz> the DB just has some data for the different menus and website content etc.
<Amoz> I think you still need the different apps for running it successfully
<aquarius> it seems to be working, for now, but I'll try that in a bit
<aquarius> at the moment, I'm trying to grok precisely how all the HTML has changed, which is... quite a bit :P
 * aquarius grumbles at the fb-root div
<Amoz> aquarius, if anything is weird in the new design, blame canonical ;)
<aquarius> Amoz, that's why I asked who precisely did it so I could question them abou tit :)
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> I dunno
<Amoz> I think you should know that ;)
<Amoz> anyway
<Amoz> I'm off
<Amoz> nice talking to you
<Amoz> aquarius, ^
<Amoz> gnite :)
<aquarius> later, pal!
<aquarius> ok, have proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/summit/redo-mobile-summit/+merge/99138 to be merged into c-john-ston's action-item-links branch. Not perfect, but better, and it's late :)
<AlanBell> I have some etherpad integration going on \o/
<AlanBell> not much, but there is some
<aquarius> nice :)
<cjohnston> thanks aquarius
<aquarius> cjohnston, you want someone with a bit more css-fu than me to work out what the deal is with the "developer summit" header, and specifically what to do when your window is 320px wide and it can't fit the ubuntu logo, the words "developer summit", and the "Schedule" link from left-to-right. That's a design question, which is not my thing :)
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-24
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there a way to tell how many hundreds of thousands of lines my merge was?
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> mhall119: don't shoot me for a 2000 line merge
<Amoz> cjohnston: oh hai, trying out subway IRC
<cjohnston> Amoz:  your server was down last night when I got home
<cjohnston> Amoz:  I'm off to do stuff with the kids this morning
<cjohnston> do you have any known issues with the theme
<Amoz> cjohnston: ah, sorry I didn't leave it on. I don't want the builtin server to be activated for too long. I need to fix a real django environment for deployment
<Amoz> cjohnston:hmm not afaik
<cjohnston> Amoz: sounds good..
<cjohnston> Amoz: are you around still?
<cjohnston> Amoz: you have a mod_python error
<Amoz> i know
<Amoz> I'm setting up wsgi
<cjohnston> ahh
<Amoz> cjohnston, hmm, how do I get the virtualenv stuff deployed in the real world?
<Amoz> the south module e.g. ?
<cjohnston> Amoz: that I don't know
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> maybe imbrandon does
<cjohnston> I just got it running on my site
<cjohnston> linaro.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> but it isnt using vitrualenv
<cjohnston> and mhall119 already had summit.chrisjohnston.org working
<cjohnston> Amoz: linaro.chrisjohnston.org is using your changes
<cjohnston> so a few fixes that I see off the top
<cjohnston> The ubuntu logo needs to be the linaro connect logo
<cjohnston> remove the logo from the footer completely, they dont want it
<cjohnston> the extra.css stuff isnt getting used for some reason
<cjohnston> you dont seem to have copied over the current lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<cjohnston> there are some fixes that are missing
<cjohnston> I need to go jump in the shower.. I'll be back in a bit
<cjohnston> I'm back Amoz
<Amoz> cjohnston extra.css ?
<cjohnston> extra_sytles.css
<Amoz> it's used
<Amoz> otherwise stuff wouldn't be green
<cjohnston> http://linaro.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/
<cjohnston> the actions box is supposed to have a grey background
<Amoz> there's no styles for that in extra_styles.css afaik
<cjohnston> Amoz: I think your going to need to merge lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme into your branch
<cjohnston> your branch is old and missing a bunch of stuff
<Amoz> probably
<Amoz> cjohnston, i get a lot of conflicts trying to merge that one
<cjohnston> yup
<Amoz> it's probably better to start out from that branch and manually do the linaro changes
<cjohnston> Amoz: if I were you, I would pull a fresh branch of the old linaro theme, merge in the new ubuntu theme, then copy from your current branch the linaro changes
<Amoz> you mean, this one ? lp:~linaro-infrastructure/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-linaro-theme
<Amoz> and then lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<Amoz> merge
<cjohnston> yes.. bzr branch ^^     bzr merge lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<Amoz> k
<cjohnston> then copy the changes you already made over
<Amoz> will try later
<cjohnston> make sure to bzr rm the ubuntu stuff htat isnt needed
<Amoz> ubuntu logo etc. ?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> the ubuntu logo
<cjohnston> the orange header backgroudn
<Amoz> I should let the old default.css stay, if I forgot to put styles in extra_styles.css
<cjohnston> nah
<cjohnston> Amoz: ping
<Amoz> cjohnston pong
<cjohnston> Amoz:  when do you think you will be able to look at the linaro theme some more?
<Amoz> as soon as you fix my django server ^^
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> my god
<cjohnston> what
<Amoz> subway IRC is quite unstable
<Amoz> but it's wonderful at the same time
<Amoz> I'd love to see some more features tho
<Amoz> hmm
<cjohnston> Amoz:  do you want access to my server
<Amoz> nah
<cjohnston> k
<Amoz> do you have a django server setup correctly?
<cjohnston> there are posts out there that explain how to do it
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> I know
<cjohnston> yes.. but not through virtualenv
<Amoz> so how did you get it to work then?
<Amoz> the south module e.g.
<cjohnston> mhall119 did it
<cjohnston> I.can give you the bash history
<Amoz> ooh you
<Amoz> yes please
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898420/
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898422/
<Amoz> cjohnston: thx
<cjohnston> pyup
<cjohnston> Amoz: any help?
<Amoz> do I really need postgre?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> you can use mysql
<Amoz> sqlite ?
<cjohnston> probably
<Amoz> ugh
<Amoz> OperationalError
<Amoz> OperationalError at / unable to open database file
<Amoz> cjohnston:
<Amoz> okay, please let me use your server instead
<Amoz> pleeeeeease
<Amoz> I'm sick of this :P
<Amoz> it's fun at firt
<Amoz> first
<Amoz> then it's just.. annoyinh
<cjohnston> ok.. one sec
<cjohnston> whats your lp id again
<Amoz> fougner
<Amoz> cjohnston: why? :P
<cjohnston> ssh id
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> ssh ubuntu@summit.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> it should dump you into byobu
<cjohnston> I started with a clean old linaro theme, and merged in the new ubuntu theme
<cjohnston> there are 8 conflicts
<cjohnston> bbiaf, dinner
<cjohnston> back
<Amoz> cjohnston: hmm, exactly what was missing compared to the new lightthemes?
<Amoz> in linaro
<Amoz> also, the conflicts are mostly fileconflicts
<cjohnston> the website_base.html was wrong
<cjohnston> extra_styles.css was wrong
<cjohnston> i assume that the form css changes in core.css
<Amoz> the website_base is easily copied
<Amoz> in my branch i mean
<Amoz> I think it's easier to just start out from my branch, after fixing those things
<cjohnston> technically you could just copy over all the core files website_base and any images that are required.. and extra_styles
<Amoz> I must be tired
<Amoz> which branch are you referring to as "wrong" ?
<Amoz> "website_base.html was wrong"
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-linaro-theme-new-design
<cjohnston> remember how there was that row thing in website_base.html that was causing me issues?
<cjohnston> that has that
<Amoz> I dont remember what was wrong, could you show me?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-linaro-theme-new-design/view/head:/templates/website_base.html#L116
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> thx
<cjohnston> there may be more
<cjohnston> and I know that the extra styles is missing stuff.. and then i made changes to core.css after the other changes that its missing
<cjohnston> so i assume its missing those as well
<cjohnston> on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-linaro-theme-new-design/changes if you just download the website_base.html, core*.css, and extra_styles.css and replace yours with the ones in the ubuntu branch i think you will pick everything up
<Amoz> we have too much branches now
<Amoz> we should merge and push to trunk as soon as something is "progressed"
<Amoz> it'll be so much easier imo
<Amoz> that way we can branch just one branch
<Amoz> and base all our work from one single branch
<Amoz> instead of having lots of different branches with diverging-problems
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> thats where team branches come in handy..
<Amoz> hm
<Amoz> so from the turnk
<Amoz> trunk
<Amoz> I should take the core files
<cjohnston> core* website_base extra_css
<cjohnston> extra sytles
<Amoz> cjohnston:done
<cjohnston> ok..
<Amoz> you want me to commit and push?
<cjohnston> please
<cjohnston> Amoz: did you do it on your server or mine
<Amoz> done
<Amoz> mine
<Amoz> feel more comfortable breaking stuff on my own server
<Amoz> and I really don't need the django-server, I would just be nice to have it up 24/7 on a real ting
<Amoz> not the builtin django dev server
<Amoz> but till I figure the djangoserver out I'll have to live with it
<Amoz> :P
<cjohnston> ya..
<Amoz> in my branch
<cjohnston> ask mhall119 on Monday
<Amoz> still need to remove the old files
<Amoz> but it's 1am now
<Amoz> need sleep
<Amoz> gnite man
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ill work on it and tell you what branch to merge in in the mornin
<Amoz> okay, sounds goo
<Amoz> d
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-25
<cjohnston> Amoz: I finished the Linaro theme and proposed it for merging into the Linaro branch
<cjohnston> ty for your help on that
<Amoz> cjohnston: ah great
<cjohnston> Amoz: howdy
<Amoz> cjohnston: howdy
<cjohnston> Amoz: got anything going on today?
<cjohnston> I'd like to try to work on the forms
<Amoz> doing jQuery stuff
<Amoz> okay, you do that :)
 * cjohnston needs help with it.. ;-)
<cjohnston> that was the point in mentioning it to you
<cjohnston> whatcha doin with jQuery?
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> sneaky you
<Amoz> I'm watching the nettuts course
<cjohnston> i see
<Amoz> 30 days to learn jquery
<cjohnston> cool
<Amoz> what forms would you like to work on ?
<cjohnston> the create/propose meeting forms
<cjohnston> they dont really follow the guidelines
<cjohnston> Right now we use RenderableMixin to create the forms automagically..
<cjohnston> I dont know that we will be able to make it follow the guidelines and still use that
<cjohnston> and the reason I want to follow the guidelines is that it currently looks pretty bad because its all cluttered togetehr
<Amoz> ah
<cjohnston> otherwise I wouldnt much care
<Amoz> okay have you found the docs for RenderableMixin?
<Amoz> cjohnston: doesn't seem to be well used, amirite?
<cjohnston> correct.. i dont know if its a limitation of RenderableMixin
<Amoz> sounds very stupid if you can't change the elements
<Amoz> is it part of django, python or what is it?
<cjohnston> I guess its something keybuck or someone made
<cjohnston> its in common.forms
<cjohnston> so in that case, its prolly best to dump it
<cjohnston> :-/
<Amoz> there has to be something similar out there, somewhere
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> there seems to be some templating stuff
<Amoz_> bah
<Amoz_> subway irc is unstable :P
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz_> but it looks good
<Amoz_> anyway
<Amoz_> where is the mixin stuff?
<cjohnston> common/forms.py
<Amoz_> cjohnston, do you have any reference forms for the new design?
<Amoz_> so we can see how they're styled etc ?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> well
<cjohnston> http://design.ubuntu.com/web/forms
<Amoz_> and where can I see the summit code running?
<cjohnston> you mean the current forms?
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/propose_meeting/
<Amoz_> cjohnston, yeah, the core.css contains form css
<Amoz_> so if you use normal forms, I think the css should apply to them
<cjohnston> right.. but we have to create the forms..
<cjohnston> thats the area i need some help with
<Amoz_> oh, lol
<Amoz_> I thought you meant styling of existing forms
<cjohnston> i dont know that doing that is possible
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/2012-03-26/ also got messed up
<cjohnston> so im currently trying to debug that
<Amoz_> messed up? when? by what? =/
<Amoz_> what's the problem? :P
<cjohnston> the table should look like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-11-02/
<cjohnston> do you see the difference
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/code-cleanup-goodness/+merge/99207 seems to be the merge that breaks it
<cjohnston> which really confuses me
<cjohnston> i see the problem
<Amoz_> what is it?
<Amoz_> where is the javascript hide_agenda_details etc ?
<cjohnston> fixed it
<Amoz_> great
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/test-summit/2012-03-26/
<cjohnston> Amoz_: ^^ fix
<Amoz_> oh you
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> i fixed it
<cjohnston> sorry
<Amoz_> haah
<Amoz_> okay
<Amoz_> goodie
<cjohnston> I'm waiting on imbrandon to get up to help me with understanding something he said...
<czajkowski> cjohnston: was confusing if you said hwat the error was and what the fix was it'd be clearer
<cjohnston> error was missing js due to a change in another page
<Amoz_> cjohnston, what's that?
<cjohnston> Amoz_: a block name was changed in website_base, but not changed elsewhere down the line
<cjohnston> soon as I changed it in the other templates it worked
<Amoz_> cjohnston, I meant what imbrandon said
<cjohnston> he is kinda redoing the way that the JS is called
<cjohnston> and I'm a little confused about it
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme-linaro-refresh/view/46/templates/website_base.html#L22
<cjohnston> I think he wants me to put the js thats particular to that one page in the closure
<Amoz_> he wants you to put scripts in the loader.js
<Amoz_> and if you need to add extra scripttags, put them in the ending block
<Amoz_> not in the beginning of the page
<Amoz_> and try to avoid inline js and css
<cjohnston> right..
<Amoz_> basically he's just saying a lot of "normal" stuff
<Amoz_> best practices, so browser can make use of caching for example
<Amoz_> for instance*
<cjohnston> but the right
<cjohnston> but so because this js is only used on one page, the daily.html page, put it in the ending block
<Amoz_> ?
<cjohnston> if you look at daily.html, it has inline js in the header
<cjohnston> he wants it to be at the end of the page, is my understanding
<cjohnston> because the js is only relevant to the one page
<Amoz_> probably
<Amoz_> but still
<Amoz_> it's open source
<Amoz_> and it will work anyway
<Amoz_> it's just "better" to have it in the end
<Amoz_> and if he really wants to fix it, he can do it
<Amoz_> that's my opinion about open source
<Amoz_> :P
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz_> ;D
<Amoz_> so
<Amoz_> cjohnston, what's the rest of your plans?
<Amoz_> all website stuff
<cjohnston> the form stuff
<Amoz_> and how are you gonna tackle that one? :P
<cjohnston> hoep that you will
<Amoz_> aww
<Amoz_> I don't even know what to do
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> we can try looking at it later
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: have you seen the feed for #linaroconnect on http://summit.linaro.org/lcq2-12/
<mhall119> cjohnston: looks like something is wrong with our twitter search, it's returning 0 results
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> so you're only getting old stuff from identi.ca
<cjohnston> mhall119: imbrandon is going to work on redoing it
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-18
<daker> cjohnston: man sorry i hadn't the chance to play with summit :(
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> cjohnston: did you managed to release django-openid-auth ?
<cjohnston> no
<daker> ok
<rsajdok> I am trying to import live data. After "make live"  I get the error: http://pastie.org/6609746
<daker> rsajdok: i think i know what's the problem
<daker> did you create the superuser when doing manage.py syncdb ?
<rsajdok> daker: Thank you for your reply. Check it out tomorrow.
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-19
<cprofitt> morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/propose-meeting-not-attendee/+merge/153465 is updated to fix the tests from the 1.4 MP
<cjohnston> mhall119: I really need those two branches merged today please
<mhall119> cjohnston: are the tests passing now?
<cjohnston> mhall119: I still have the one transient test for reschedule
<cjohnston> sometimes it removes the meeting, sometimes it doesnt
<mhall119> I thought I fixed that one in a previous MP
<cjohnston> dunno.. daker watched it.. it was failing 0!=1, I switched it to 1, because reschedule shouldn't delete both meetings, and then it failed 1!=0, then it would pass, then it would fail again
<mhall119> I made a change to check that one or the other is scheduled, but not both
<mhall119> since we couldn't predict which one would be unscheduled, just that one of them would
<cjohnston> oh, you did
<cjohnston> mhall119: its still giving me 1!=0
<mhall119> :/
<cjohnston> and now it passed 8 times in a row
<cjohnston> mhall119: 163 tests passed about a dozen times
<cjohnston> fire away
<rsajdok> daker: Should I create the superuser?
<daker> rsajdok: well if you want to use the livedata you need to comment line 27 on Makefile
<rsajdok>  daker: thank you
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-20
<mhall119> cjohnston: I still get 4 tests failing on your 1.4 branch
<daker> oh god :(
<mhall119> daker: it's not all that bad
<daker> it was 1 test 4 hours ago
<daker> mhall119: can you pastebin the log ?
<mhall119> yeah, give me a minute, I'm reviewing a different branch atm
<mhall119> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630001/ it looks to be the same 4 tests that always failed for me on that branch
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^
<cjohnston> 11.59.20 < cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/propose-meeting-not-attendee/+merge/153465 is updated to fix the tests from the 1.4 MP
<daker> ya we have fixed test_update_from_launchpad_sets_participant_essential, right ?
<mhall119> oh, you expected me to be paying attention?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> heh, good
<mhall119> I have to approve your 1.4 branch first, then the propose-meeting one, otherwise tarmac will freak out won't it?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: does line 23 of https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/propose-meeting-not-attendee/+merge/153465 look ok?
<cjohnston> that's what seemed to be causing the grief
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, it shouldn't happen in reality
<mhall119> I approved the 1.4 branch, and reviewed the propose-meeting branch
<mhall119> so you just need to mark it approved once the 1.4 branch is landed by tarmac
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<mhall119> np
<rsajdok> daker: still the same problem
<cjohnston> mhall119: doanac` is now the summit expert
#ubuntu-website 2014-03-20
<jose> hey daker, still around?
<daker> yes
<jose> hey! I we're running Open Week <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek> again and I was wondering if you'd like to do a session for the Ubuntu Website team to get more contributors
<jose> maybe explain how to help with summit/the ltp/the qa dashboard/others
<daker> i don't i can do that :( it's during my work day...
<daker> i'll not have the time to do it
<jose> oh, no problem then :)
<jose> I'll grab cjohnston for the task
<daker> ok thanks
<jose> enjoy the rest of your day!
<cjohnston> jose: sounds like a job for mhall119
<jose> mhall119: what do you say?
#ubuntu-website 2014-03-21
<mhall119> what what?
<mhall119> jose: I can probably do one, yeah
<jose> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek has the current schedule, if you want to grab one just edit it or let me know
<mhall119> jose: ok, grabbed one, but please remind me that week, lest I forget to prepare
<jose> no worries, I'll send an email beforehand :)
<jose> thanks a bunch! :)
<mhall119> np, thanks for organizing open week
#ubuntu-website 2014-03-22
<jose> cjohnston: hey, mind handing me the link of the qa tracker in lp again?
<jose> want to check if I have time for some bug fixing next week
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/qa-dashboard
<jose> thanks, daker
<jose> daker: do you know what the package python-oops-dictconfig is? it's on the install instructions but doesn't exist
<daker> no https://launchpad.net/python-oops-dictconfig
<jose> weird, it's listed as a package to get with apt-get
<jose> I'll have to look into it
<daker> jose: precise ?
<daker> https://lists.launchpad.net/canonical-ci-engineering/msg00053.html
<jose> correct
<daker> "There doesn't seem to be a python-oops-dictconfig package in precise.
<daker> Does this need to be backported from someplace?"
<jose> found on the precise-cat-engineering repo
<jose> now, which one is that one?
<daker> jose: hm ?
<jose> next message on the thread, https://lists.launchpad.net/canonical-ci-engineering/msg00054.html
<jose> Nick Moffit found the package on the precise-cat-engineering repo
<daker>  sources: "deb http://archive.admin.canonical.com precise-cat-engineering main"
<jose> you're a lifesaver
<daker> found here https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/lander-payloads/+merge/206279
<daker> last line in the diff
<daker> but i am not sure if this is recommended
<daker> maybe just install the package from it then disable it
<jose> I'm going to charm it so may be it, but the point is if it's going to throw a 403 if I'm outside canonical's nat
<jose> testing on EC2 atm
<daker> ya maybe
 * jose crosses fingers
<jose> just as I expected, 403
<daker> :)
<daker> so you need to tell cjohnston to put the package in a ppa
<jose> cjohnston: put the python-oops-dictconfig in a ppa!
<jose> now!
<jose> daker: btw, something offtopic, I see you're the contact for the morocco locoteam, mind a quick pm about that?
<daker> or just see if it's a requirement or not since from what's written in the ML thread it's fro reporting errors
<daker> sure
<jose> cjohnston: hey, what's the secret key and api token on the qa-dashboard local_settings.py?
#ubuntu-website 2015-03-20
<Pici> nottrobin: you should be all set now
<nottrobin> Pici: sounds good. How do I use this ownership to make myself op?
<Pici> nottrobin: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-website nottrobin
<nottrobin> nice
<nottrobin> Pici: thanks so much
<Pici> nottrobin: We have a few things on the wiki for new operators, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels (obviously this channel was already created, but some of the other stuff in there is helpful)
<Pici> Feel free to trop by #ubuntu-irc if you need any help
<Pici> later :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: let's merge all relevant branches ot trunk today, what do you think?
<davidcalle> to*
<dholbach> yep, WFM
<davidcalle> dholbach: which ones do you want to see in?
<davidcalle> dholbach: inherit, post-deployment-fixes and mike's apidoc changes? Or is the tour ok to join the party?
<dholbach> the tour yes, but not the tour.refactor branch
<dholbach> I can check Mike's branch if you want
<dholbach> so you don't have to do them all
<davidcalle> dholbach thanks :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: any progress from webops on the upgrade?
<davidcalle> mhall119: nothing more than what's on the rt (that we are in position #12 on their todo)
<dholbach> mhall119, for your current MP - what's a good way to test it?
<dholbach> can you maybe add something to the description here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/apidoc-frameworks-creation/+merge/287069?
<mhall119> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: added testing instructions as a comment on the MP, let me know if it's not clear
<dholbach> thanks a bunch mhall119 - will start taking a look in a bit
<dholbach> mhall119, so before merging the branch I run the apidocs importer once? is it just a matter of running the management command in a fresh install?
<mhall119> dholbach: you can run the ./update_apidocs.sh script to import everything, of just copy/paste a few of the lines from it if you only want to import enough to test
<mhall119> you'll need to setup the topic, language and version records through the django-cms admin first though
<mhall119> I usually setup apps/qml/15.04.1/ and then import just the QtQML and QtQuick apis
<mhall119> that's enough to test
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, for the inherit MP, we need to update the pip cache
<dholbach> do I just add the binary and bump the revno?
<dholbach> mhall119, can we, at some stage, please start with a fresh pip cache branch?
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle and I both thought it was a good idea - I don't recall you commenting on it though
<mhall119> the mechanisms are supposed to ensure that our deployments only update their pip-cache when needed, I'm afraid that starting over fresh might cause it to miss out on new packages
<mhall119> it's only a slight possibility though, so if the burden of the branch history on it is high it's worth doing
<davidcalle> dholbach: sorry I've missed it, I can update the cache in a short moment
<mhall119> maybe in the future we can look into making it a tarball on swift, rather than a bzr branch
<dholbach> davidcalle, no worries and thanks a lot
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle and I often bounce branches to each other for playing around or start a new checkout from scratch and downloading 223M every time is a bit much
<dholbach> another option would be to advise in README.md to branch pip-cache to ../ and symlink it from there before doing anything else
<mhall119> or bzr branch it from ../ instead of Launchpad
<mhall119> or lightweight checkout
<dholbach> yep, nice one
<davidcalle> dholbach: cache update
<davidcalle> d*
<dholbach> fantastico!
<dholbach> mhall119, in the example you mentioned earlier, should the version be sdk-15.04.1?
<dholbach> yes, looks like it
<dholbach> mhall119, also: udpate_apidocs.sh does not use @env
<dholbach> so django_openid_auth has to be installed on the local machine too
<dholbach> mhall119, what would be a valid version string for a new development version (instead of sdk-15.04.1)?
<mhall119> dholbach: oh, you need to activate your virtualenv to run update_apidocs
<mhall119> you can use sdk-15.04.3 for a new string
<mhall119> really anything would be fine
<mhall119> could be dholback-is-awesome
<mhall119> or, you know, maybe spelled correctly
<dholbach> I see
<dholbach> mhall119, where does perms.api_docs.add_version come from?
<mhall119> dholbach: it's auto-generated permissions for the Version model
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> every model gets an add_<model> permission
<dholbach> I see
<dholbach> thanks a lot - approved the MP
<dholbach> and with that... I'm going to call it a day - have a good one! :-)
<mhall119> \o.
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: FAIL: runTest (md_importer.tests.test_link_rewrite.TestLinkRewrite) -> AssertionError: u'/en/file2/' != '/file2'
<davidcalle> Any idea?
<davidcalle> (hero tour changes)
<davidcalle> That rings a bell, but I don't remember what was going on
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm going to trust your machine on this one :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, let me take a closer look first
<dholbach> I just wanted to give you a first bit of feedback :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: alright
<dholbach> davidcalle, updated the MP
<dholbach> and thanks for the review
<dholbach> I know it was a bit hard to review since many individual changes came together in this branch
<davidcalle> dholbach: hah: AssertionError: u'/en/file2/' not found in ['/file2', '/en/file2']
<davidcalle> Interesting =
<dholbach> unicode vs str I guess
<dholbach> but bizarre that I don't see any of this happening here
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep, I think you should decode. Or encode. ;-)
<dholbach> decode().encode().decode().encode().decode().encode().decode().encode().decode().encode().decode().encode()
<davidcalle> dholbach: you missed an utf-8 somewhere
<davidcalle> dholbach: since you can't reproduce, let me try
<dholbach> it's the .rar.zip.tgz.jar.sit.xpi.exe of the python world :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I know a cleaner way
<davidcalle> dholbach: we need a universal method "deencode" that loops over strings until it works
<dholbach> in a big try/except statement
<davidcalle> several nested try/except*
<dholbach> I'm sure we can make it work! :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, I'll let you try :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471176/
<davidcalle> wfm ^
<dholbach> wow
<davidcalle> dholbach: startswith? :)
<dholbach> I'll try your patch now and if it works, I'd say: ship it!
<dholbach> there should be a nicer way to see if two links lead to the same thing, but *shrug* let's move on
<dholbach> davidcalle, MP updated
<dholbach> thanks for your help!
<davidcalle> dholbach: np, merged!
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, fantastic work getting the new rev deployed
<davidcalle> dholbach: to you too!
<dholbach> davidcalle, I might push another branch updating a few smaller components (and try to keep them up to date)
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks! I'll get started on pushing the updated template as well
<dholbach> done, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components/+merge/289867
<dholbach> AFAICS it all works well
<dholbach> and gets us security fixes and other stuff
<dholbach> it's updating everything apart from django 1.9
<davidcalle> dholbach: zinnia still doesn't work with django 1.9, right?
<dholbach> there are a couple of things where we see deprecation warnings
<davidcalle> yep
<dholbach> davidcalle, it looks like the newer django cms requires other cache durations to be set as well, or it explodes with KeyErrors
<dholbach> I picked 60 as the cache duration for content as it seems to be the default
<dholbach> permissions should probably never be cached(?)
<dholbach> I don't know
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe we could follow the defaults here? http://docs.django-cms.org/en/3.2.3/reference/configuration.html#cms-cache-durations
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense
<dholbach> the only thing was menus, which was set to 0 before
<dholbach> maybe as a workaround if added articles don't show up(?)
<davidcalle> I have no idea :)
<dholbach> that was part of rev1
<dholbach> but yeah, let's go with the default for permissions
<dholbach> awesome
<davidcalle> In any case, I'm +1 on the general upgrade. I'll push it to the staging server asap (especially to test these new versions of swiftclient, keystoneclient, etc.)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> for the new pillow to compile one needs to have libjpeg-dev installed locally
<dholbach> but that's the only other caveat I could see
<davidcalle> dholbach: about dependencies, should we simply empty the branch and run update-pip-cache from trunk?
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you mind specifying it in the mp description? (libjpeg-dev)
<dholbach> davidcalle, or how about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478269/?
<dholbach> davidcalle, sure, will do
<davidcalle> dholbach: yes, but I actually don't see a huge difference in time, do you?
<davidcalle> (at least when I tried yesterday)
<dholbach> you're right
<davidcalle> dholbach: also, I don't think I've really understood Mike's concerns about cleaning the branch
<dholbach> in that case we should probably go with your suggestion - I'm just wondering if old branches or old installs will fail or have problems?
<dholbach> or we could create a new branch and call it dependencies2016 :)
<dholbach> and do a new one next year :)
<dholbach> it'd be a poor man's logrotate for pip dependencies
<davidcalle> dholbach: hah, here is one case where git would be easier to deal with than bzr :)
<dholbach> was your idea to push --overwrite to the current branch with a new r1?
<dholbach> that's right :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: nope, having a r22 with only the packages we care about (that would probably need lightweight checkout to actually be lighter, though)
<dholbach> but the old revision history is still going to be there
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm on board with any idea that brings the downloading size down: right now we only need ~40MB of packages
<dholbach> let's clean the branch and see if a lightweight checkout helps
<dholbach> shall I do this?
<davidcalle> dholbach: alright, I'm doing the staging tests for the new deps on my end
<davidcalle> dholbach: I need to update the deps branch right now, is that fine with you?
<davidcalle> Hah, you did it :)
<dholbach> still working on it
<dholbach> davidcalle, pushed the latest - let me know if it works for you
<dholbach> davidcalle, shall I push the lightweight change too?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> pushed
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> you merged update-components already
<dholbach> let me re-propose it :)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components/+merge/289875
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<davidcalle> dholbach: merged :)
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> now let's see how this works with a fresh checkout
<dholbach> 1m15s for 'make env'
<dholbach> and 40M pip-cache
<dholbach> I would call this a success :-)
<davidcalle> \o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: shall we have bets on how long it'll take to land the newest changes?
<dholbach> dpm, ^ :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: with the right urgency set to the rt and potential unwillingness to do it on a friday, I'm betting on monday :)
<dholbach> so you want to push this today?
<davidcalle> dholbach: if the staging deployment is fine, yes
<dholbach> cool
 * dpm reads scrollback
<dholbach> dpm, you don't have to read all of it
<dholbach> dpm, I was just asking if we should have a bet on when the next deployment lands :)
<dholbach> how long it's going to take
<dpm> ok ok :)
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: staging deployment started
<dholbach> awesome
<dpm> cool
<dpm> moving back here for website talk :) - davidcalle, what exactly landed in last night's prod deployment, and which branches do we now have pending to land?
<davidcalle> dpm: Django upgrade to 1.8, CMS upgrade. Pending to land (merged in trunk): APIdoc frameworks fixes, first pass at importer changes for snappy overhaul (didrocks new IA), general deps update
<davidcalle> Not in trunk yet: more fixes for snappy doc import
<dpm> thanks a lot davidcalle
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: are we going to work on the next deployment in staging today?
<davidcalle> mhall119: I've started, staging currently claims there is a missing dep in the dependencies branch (Pillow 3.1.0), but it's in there. Looking at it.
<dholbach> davidcalle, the MP I pushed is not important - we can add it whenever it's convenient
<davidcalle> dholbach: once I'm done with a call and staging initial deployment, I'll have a look, no worries :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, basically just an update of the test data of the importer (so we're closer to reality)
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know why we have Pillow in the requirements.txt?
<mhall119> dholbach: probably the image plugin for django-cms needs it
<mhall119> or zinnia
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm just wondering because it's explicitly listed in requirements.txt
<mhall119> you think it should be removed and just assumed from the dependencies of other packages?
<dholbach> normally pip would just take care of it
<mhall119> requirements.txt was generated from calling `pip freeze` after installing everything and then stripping away stuff I thought was brought it via dependency
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm +1 with removing it and seeing what happens
<dholbach> mhall119, oh ok... I didn't know about pip freeze
<dholbach> it's just that I was going through the list again, just to keep up to date
<dholbach> if there's just stuff in there we care about, that's obviously easier then
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components/+merge/289937
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-25
<davidcalle> mhall119: quick update on staging: apparently the removal of old deps in the dependencies branch is not making staging happy. After downgrading Pillow, now it's pbr not beng found, it seems that it's trying to fetch them online from pip... I think I'm going to revert the changes Daniel and I made (lightweight checkout) and return the dependencies branch to
<davidcalle> its previous state.
 * davidcalle drives home, will be around later tonight o/
<mhall119> davidcalle: good idea, we can do that as a stand-alone update after the new code goes out
